# Anyone ran a Maxxis Forecaster?



## F29Lefty (Apr 10, 2014)

Tire was brought to my attention from a buddy. Looks like a great tire but haven't heard much about it and doesn't seem too popular..? Just curious if anyone has ran this tire and has any info on it ?


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

ive been looking at it too. id like to see some real world pictures. from what i hear its a more aggressive ardent


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks like Maxxis response to the new Nobby Nic?


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

06HokieMTB said:


> Looks like Maxxis response to the new Nobby Nic?


definitely possible, idk why they keep adding these random new models when they can just update some of what they have though


----------



## F29Lefty (Apr 10, 2014)

obs08 said:


> ive been looking at it too. id like to see some real world pictures. from what i hear its a more aggressive ardent


Lighter and more aggressive then ardent?? Might be worth a try


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

F29Lefty said:


> Lighter and more aggressive then ardent?? Might be worth a try


735 for a 29x2.35. Almosttoo light


----------



## F29Lefty (Apr 10, 2014)

obs08 said:


> 735 for a 29x2.35. Almosttoo light


I wonder what the rating is for rolling resistance..?


----------



## greenblur (May 7, 2011)

This one is on my radar, after I burn through a couple in my tire stack. Agree, it looks very similar to the new NN. 

The Ardent was a shitshow of a tire, so glad Maxxis is fixing it.


----------



## F29Lefty (Apr 10, 2014)

greenblur said:


> This one is on my radar, after I burn through a couple in my tire stack. Agree, it looks very similar to the new NN.
> 
> The Ardent was a shitshow of a tire, so glad Maxxis is fixing it.


There is a new ardent coming out???


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

Looking at the tread pattern, it's basically an Ardent with thicker side knobs and a more punchy center tread that should work better on loose surfaces. Still has the staggered side knobs and they've blocked off every other cornering knob with a transition knob. Doesn't look all that promising to me, I'd much rather use a Michelin Wild Grip'r Advanced than this Maxxis.


----------



## F29Lefty (Apr 10, 2014)

aerius said:


> Looking at the tread pattern, it's basically an Ardent with thicker side knobs and a more punchy center tread that should work better on loose surfaces. Still has the staggered side knobs and they've blocked off every other cornering knob with a transition knob. Doesn't look all that promising to me, I'd much rather use a Michelin Wild Grip'r Advanced than this Maxxis.


I'm a huge fan of Michelin motorcycle road tires. How are their mtb tires?


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

F29Lefty said:


> I'm a huge fan of Michelin motorcycle road tires. How are their mtb tires?


In a word: good. The Wild Rock'r is exceptional.


----------



## greenblur (May 7, 2011)

F29Lefty said:


> There is a new ardent coming out???


No, that's not what I am implying.

I meant to say that the Ardent is such a crap tire that Maxxis should fix it. Instead of fixing the Ardent, they released the Forekaster, which looks to address the Ardent's crappiness (huge dead zone, weak cornering knobs).

Did I mention I hate the Ardent??? LOL.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

greenblur said:


> No, that's not what I am implying.
> 
> I meant to say that the Ardent is such a crap tire that Maxxis should fix it. Instead of fixing the Ardent, they released the Forekaster, which looks to address the Ardent's crappiness (huge dead zone, weak cornering knobs).
> 
> Did I mention I hate the Ardent??? LOL.


Which Ardent do you hate?


----------



## greenblur (May 7, 2011)

NordieBoy said:


> Which Ardent do you hate?


Both 29er versions, skinny and fat one. Don't remember the sizes exactly.

No experience on Ardent race.


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

F29Lefty said:


> I'm a huge fan of Michelin motorcycle road tires. How are their mtb tires?


I'm never buying another Maxxis, Schwalbe, or Continental tire as long as Michelin keeps their current lineup going. I bought a set of Wild Rock'R2 recently and was impressed by its overall performance and amazed by its ridiculous cornering. It corners better than anything I've ever ridden and that includes the DH versions of the DHF. The Wild Grip'R which I just got has been pretty good as well. Seems pretty close to the Geax Goma I've been using for a year except it actually works when the trails are wet or sloppy. I run the Gum-X rubber compound in all my Michelins, hard to say how durable it is since I haven't had the tires that long, but it has a good combination of grip and rolling speed.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

greenblur said:


> Both 29er versions, skinny and fat one. Don't remember the sizes exactly.
> 
> No experience on Ardent race.


Interesting. I really like the 2.4 on the front.
Running them on the 26 and 29er.


----------



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

aerius said:


> I'm never buying another Maxxis, Schwalbe, or Continental tire as long as Michelin keeps their current lineup going. I bought a set of Wild Rock'R2 recently and was impressed by its overall performance and amazed by its ridiculous cornering. It corners better than anything I've ever ridden and that includes the DH versions of the DHF. The Wild Grip'R which I just got has been pretty good as well. Seems pretty close to the Geax Goma I've been using for a year except it actually works when the trails are wet or sloppy. I run the Gum-X rubber compound in all my Michelins, hard to say how durable it is since I haven't had the tires that long, but it has a good combination of grip and rolling speed.


Yeah, they're great tires until you put them on the scale and realize how much weight you're adding.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Porch said:


> Yeah, they're great tires until you put them on the scale and realize how much weight you're adding.


Unless you're running a Wild Race'R Advanced Ultimate.
The air used to pump them up weighs more than the tyres.

The air also has more grip...


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

Porch said:


> Yeah, they're great tires until you put them on the scale and realize how much weight you're adding.


I'm fine with the extra weight when it means the tires actually last. Every time I go under 700g or so in a tire, they either get the sidewalls shredded or the casings end up with a bunch of wobbles after a few weeks.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

aerius said:


> I'm fine with the extra weight when it means the tires actually last. Every time I go under 700g or so in a tire, they either get the sidewalls shredded or the casings end up with a bunch of wobbles after a few weeks.


This. Everyone raves about Maxxis Exo being strong but I can't make them last, constantly tearing sidewalls.


----------



## projekZERO (Jan 9, 2014)

F29Lefty said:


> Tire was brought to my attention from a buddy. Looks like a great tire but haven't heard much about it and doesn't seem too popular..? Just curious if anyone has ran this tire and has any info on it ?


I have a Forekaster.

I have not ridden it yet, but I do have it mounted. I also have a new Ardent 2.4 and Ikon 2.35 as well. I measured the weight of all three, as you can see in the pictures. I also measured the Bead to Bead of each. The Forekaster appears to be smaller based on Bead to Bead measurement and visual appearance. I will measure the width on the rim (tread and casing) tomorrow to verify, They are all mounted on 22mm internal width rims.

Bead to Bead (tires are brand new, before mounting)
Ikon 2.35 152mm (relaxed) 155mm (stretched by hand)
Ardent 2.4 152mm (relaxed) 159.5mm (stretched by hand)
Forekaster 2.35 145mm (relaxed) 149mm (stretched by hand)

The Ardent is a non-EXO casing and therefore stretches approximately twice as far as the Ikon and Forekaster. Also, people complain that Specialized tires tear easy. I can say with confidence that the non-EXO casing is thinner than a Specialized control casing. The Ardent's 60TPI casing is somewhere between a S-Works and control 120TPI casing. I compared them with tires I have laying around.

I plan to compare the Forekaster and Ardent back-to-back as a front tire within the next few weeks.


----------



## F29Lefty (Apr 10, 2014)

projekZERO said:


> I have a Forekaster.
> 
> I have not ridden it yet, but I do have it mounted. I also have a new Ardent 2.4 and Ikon 2.35 as well. I measured the weight of all three, as you can see in the pictures. I also measured the Bead to Bead of each. The Forekaster appears to be smaller based on Bead to Bead measurement and visual appearance. I will measure the width on the rim (tread and casing) tomorrow to verify, They are all mounted on 22mm internal width rims.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to hearing back. I'm currently running an Ardent 2.4 Exo on front and just ordered an ardent race for rear. But the forekaster is intriguing


----------



## F29Lefty (Apr 10, 2014)

greenblur said:


> No, that's not what I am implying.
> 
> I meant to say that the Ardent is such a crap tire that Maxxis should fix it. Instead of fixing the Ardent, they released the Forekaster, which looks to address the Ardent's crappiness (huge dead zone, weak cornering knobs).
> 
> Did I mention I hate the Ardent??? LOL.


Ohhhh hahaa I get it now. I live in Idaho. I feel like that ardent 2.4 has crazy traction. Far better then it's 2.25 little brother


----------



## lawnboi (Dec 8, 2013)

Looks like they are finally available. Just ordered one off backcountry.

Going to replace a 2.35 ikon out front on my xc wheel, now I just need to wait to kill my rear ikon to switch them out and the forecaster will get put out front.


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

GRPABT1 said:


> This. Everyone raves about Maxxis Exo being strong but I can't make them last, constantly tearing sidewalls.


I can't either, and neither can several other folks who I ride with. Most of them went to 2-ply DH casings for the DHF and HR2 whereas I went over to Vittoria and Michelin.


----------



## F29Lefty (Apr 10, 2014)

greenblur said:


> This one is on my radar, after I burn through a couple in my tire stack. Agree, it looks very similar to the new NN.
> 
> The Ardent was a shitshow of a tire, so glad Maxxis is fixing it.


just put my ardent 2.4 back on... first ride back on it.. crashed broken collarbone.. i have had 3 rides on that tire and crashed on 2 of the 3.. not sure if its the tire but thats definitely the common denominator. ugh.. no riding for a bit. had the surgery.. i have couple months to decide on a new set of tires


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Seems to have a bit more tread than the Ikon and better spacing than the Ardent, and the weight is decent. Just not sure how durable they will be....but, they are an XC tire and not and enduro tire, so there ya go. First ride here:

First Ride: Maxxis Forekaster | BIKE Magazine


----------



## gooutsidetoday (Sep 15, 2014)

I've got a few rides on my Forekasters (front and rear). I'm running them on my Yeti SB4.5c with Nox Composites Teocalli wheels. Things I noticed right off the bat is that they're not as high volume as the ardent 2.4 or ikon 2.35. The tread is more "beefy" than I anticipated, but they don't roll slow. 

The trails around here in Arkansas really seem to suit them. Braking traction is fantastic, cornering is very predictable. It's too early to comment on durability, but I can tell you they're better than the new Nobby Nics I was running. My brother and I rode a trail system that hadn't finished drying out from a rain, he was running Ikon 2.35's front and rear, and I was following him watching him slip and slid all over the wet rocks and roots but i was feeling very confident. So far I'm really liking them!


----------



## cycloxer13 (Oct 27, 2014)

Have they stretched out anymore in volume? Usually the 120 tpi tires get a little bigger after a little use.


----------



## fastezzie (Nov 24, 2006)

Replaced the stock front tire (Spec Butcher) on my SJ with a Forekaster last week. It has definitely grown a couple mm and now measures just under 60mm wide on a 29mm internal rim. So far I dig it. Excellent traction and no dead spots when cornering. Significantly better grip than the Ikon I used as a back tire, which I used to think was a grippy tire. Can't decide if I should buy a second for the back wheel or try an Ardent Race.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

I've run the Forecaster as a front paired with a Ikon out back here in FL and it works really well. Rolls faster than I expected, not noticeably slower than the Ikon. I've also run it as a rear with DHR up front in the mountains. As A rear I liked it better than the Ikon/Minion SS because it actually has some straight line braking ability. I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## Loch (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm also running a Forekaster on the front with a ikon in back. Previously running a 2.35 ikon on front. It is slightly smaller volume than 2.35 ikon, but more tread as others have said. Still might stretch. 

Mine was 718g.

So far I really like it. I'm using it on loose, rocky, sandy, gravely terrain. Good bite, and rolls fast.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Completed my first ride on a pair of Forekasters last night.

Bike is a rigid singlespeed with 26mm internal rims. Primary use is xc riding and racing. I weigh around 160 lbs. Trails have a little of everything including roots, hardpack, loose over hard, loose, big rocks, small rocks, etc.... For reference, here's some of the tires I've tried recently.

Front:
Ikon 2.35 3c tr exo
Ground Control 2.3 (control casing and grid casing)
Ardent 2.4 tr exo
DHRII 2.3 3c tr exo
DHF 2.3 3c tr exo

Rear:
Ikon 2.2 3c tr exo
Ground control 2.1 (control and grid)
Ardent Race 2.2 tr exo
Ikon 2.35 3c tr exo
Minion SS
Minion DHRII 2.3 tr exo

Impressions below are on a trail I'm very familiar with. It's a 5 mile loop with around 500' of climbing. I've done over 100 laps on it within the past year.

Rolling Resistance:
First thing I noticed was I could feel the knobs on hardpack, and that the rolling resistance seemed somewhat high. Following people on flowy downhill sections, I had to pump and pedal a little more than with my most recent tires, which were the ground controls. So far, I'd say rolling resistance is the biggest weakness of the tires, but I feel the tires more than make up for it in other areas.

Climbing Traction:
Riding a singlespeed, I typically have to run a more aggressive rear tire since it's not always possible to be smooth with power delivery. Ikon 2.2 and the Ardent Race slip a lot on loose climbs for me. Ground control 2.1 did better than those, but the low volume caused it to bounce and skip. The forekasters have the best climbing traction of any of the tires I listed above. I could really be lazy with my weight balance, and the tires just hooked up. The knobs bit in to loose over hard and the high volume allowed them to conform to the trail. 100% satisfied with climbing traction!

Climbing Weight:
I noticed the light weight of the tires while climbing, and it was somewhat of a strange feeling. I've never had a tire anywhere near this light with this level of traction. With the perceived rolling resistance leading up to a climb, it just felt like I was about to have to lug a big, heavy, and slow tire up the climbs, but the weight just wasn't there. On loose over hard climbs, this is the fastest tire I've ever used. Similar weight to the 2.35 ikon and 2.2 Ardent Race, but with a LOT more traction than either.

Cornering:
These are among the best cornering tires I've tried. Max grip levels seem to be above the ikon, ardent race, ground control, and ardent. Not quite up to minion cornering grip, but not too far. Need more time on them, but it seemed the knobs might have been rolling over a little when at their limits, causing the tire to break loose. Just seemed somewhat vague compared to a minion, but overall they are far superior to the other tires. When the tires broke loose, it was a little more abrupt than some of the other tires, but they also hooked back up sooner. The 2.35 ikons for example break loose very gradually, slide some, and then gradually hook back up. The forekasters would break loose, slide for a very short time, an then hook back up. The tires never fully washed out though and as of now I feel very confident riding right at their cornering limits. I've had other tires that were just unpredictable, and you'd never know when they were going to cause you to lay the bike over, but I have confidence in the forekasters. Also worth mentioning that I didn't feel any dead spots in the cornering traction at various lean angles.

Braking:
Better than any tire listed above except for the minions. Stopped quickly on a variety of surfaces and never felt squirrelly.

Overall I'm very happy with the tires, and don't see myself changing to something else anytime soon.


----------



## lawnboi (Dec 8, 2013)

Running a forekaster front, big ikon out back. Finally mounted up the forekaster, after fussing with a valve stem that didn't want to seal. 

After a few days of stretching, the forekaster measures 59mm on 24mm id rim.
In comparison my ikon out back, measures 58.5mm on a 21.5mm id rim. The ikon I had out front on the 24mm rim ran in at 60mm before I took it off. All measurements at the casing. So I'd say size is very comparable to the big ikon. 

Best yet this tire is light! Lighter than the ikon it replaced, with much beefier tread.

First ride is in, solid middle of the road tire. The biggest thing I noticed was how well it spun up, not used to a tire this light. Rolls alright, corners alright, breaks great, and the times I reached it's limits it's let go in a manner that didn't put me on my back side.


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

How do they compare with Continental X-Kings? I understand that there are no problems in the gripping department, but what about the rolling resistance?


----------



## lawnboi (Dec 8, 2013)

arnea said:


> How do they compare with Continental X-Kings? I understand that there are no problems in the gripping department, but what about the rolling resistance?


Iv run a 2.4 protection x king, as well as a few mkii protections and I'll start by saying I won't buy conti tires again....

But the x king rolled well, was more comparable to the big ikon for grip, wore super fast, seeped out of the side walls as soon as they got a little skuffed(same thing happened with every conti tire I own), that and the protection casing is not the most supple. The grip was not in the same league as the forekaster in my opinion. The forekaster is a pretty knobby tire. I'd compare the forekaster more to the mkii than the x king.

Then the maxxis, maxxis exo/tr casing rocks. Holds up, doesn't weep, isn't super pressure sensitive. Can't speak of wear, but if the forekaster wears like other maxxis tires Iv used I'm sure I'll be happy. My x king lasted all of 300 miles.

The forekaster is an awsome tire so far, totally happy with it for trail riding. Might even be a great rear tire, if you can deal with the lighter casing for rougher terrain


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Holding my breath for the 27.5 version.


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks. 

So the Forekaster is noticeably slower than X-King. It is good reference for me, because I've used 2.4 BlackChilli X-Kings for last year. I find them bit slow for my riding and trails. They are tolerable, but little bit faster would be good. They have good grip on wet roots. On the other hand, they pack up on sticky mud very fast and loose the grip. 

I was hoping that there is a large volume tyre that will roll not worse than X-King, but sheds mud better and has good grip on wet roots. That would be universal tyre for my riding. 

If Forekasters are like Mountain Kings then they are probably too knobby for my usage.


----------



## lawnboi (Dec 8, 2013)

arnea said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So the Forekaster is noticeably slower than X-King. It is good reference for me, because I've used 2.4 BlackChilli X-Kings for last year. I find them bit slow for my riding and trails. They are tolerable, but little bit faster would be good. They have good grip on wet roots. On the other hand, they pack up on sticky mud very fast and loose the grip.
> 
> ...


Have you tried the 2.35 ikon?


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Compared to the Ardent 2.4, these grip better, how do they roll?


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Forekaster on a 26mm internal rim. Not too round or too flat, which allows it to work well on both the front and back.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Cerberus75 said:


> Compared to the Ardent 2.4, these grip better, how do they roll?


I raced on them last weekend. When coasting on downhills, I didn't seem to be any slower than other bikes. When on hardpack or pavement, the knobs definitely make a lot of noise and there's rolling resistance, but out on the trail they don't seem slow at all.


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

lawnboi said:


> Have you tried the 2.35 ikon?


Friend had Ikon 2.2 that he was not using, so I've tried this out. It is pretty good, grip on wet roots is as good as X-King. I will test Bontrager XR2 next.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

coke said:


> I raced on them last weekend. When coasting on downhills, I didn't seem to be any slower than other bikes. When on hardpack or pavement, the knobs definitely make a lot of noise and there's rolling resistance, but out on the trail they don't seem slow at all.


Thanks. Replaced an Ardent 2.4 on the front with it. 60 slick miles and I'm really liking this tire. Probably put one on the rear this fall.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

coke said:


> I raced on them last weekend. When coasting on downhills, I didn't seem to be any slower than other bikes. When on hardpack or pavement, the knobs definitely make a lot of noise and there's rolling resistance, but out on the trail they don't seem slow at all.


You ran them front and back, with little resistance? The ikon on the back is now way out gripped, think of putting a Forekaster on the back if the US dosen't get the AR 2.35 soon.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Cerberus75 said:


> You ran them front and back, with little resistance? The ikon on the back is now way out gripped, think of putting a Forekaster on the back if the US dosen't get the AR 2.35 soon.


It's working for me. On the rigid bike, I typically run a more aggressive tire anyway since the rear is bouncing and slipping up most climbs. Definitely slower than an ikon, but not too bad out on the dirt and rocks.

I'm interested in the ardent race 2.35 as well. It would probably be a better rear for most applications.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

coke said:


> It's working for me. On the rigid bike, I typically run a more aggressive tire anyway since the rear is bouncing and slipping up most climbs. Definitely slower than an ikon, but not too bad out on the dirt and rocks.
> 
> I'm interested in the ardent race 2.35 as well. It would probably be a better rear for most applications.


I'm hoping as well for the 2.35 AR. I'm on a hard tail. The AR with more volume would be ideal match for the summer. I know I'll put the forekaster on this fall.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Currently considering Forekaster front, AR 2.35 rear (have about a month or so of life left in my current tires so I can wait) for my next tire combination. These would be on 32 internal rims, anyone run the Forekaster on wider rims? Profile okay? These seem to me to be similar to profile/grip/rolling resistance to a Nobby Nic, anyone else think so?


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

Pic of Forekaster on my Mach 429 Trail - took it on very quick ride, tried to cause it to wash out on sand over hardpack but held firm. Very Nobby Nic'esque. Feels pretty light also. Will try this with AR 2.2 back.










Nobby Nic for comparison:










Have a 2.35 AR on order so will be interesting to compare as front tire.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

The Forekaster does look to have some single speed rear potential.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

SDMTB'er said:


> Pic of Forekaster on my Mach 429 Trail - took it on very quick ride, tried to cause it to wash out on sand over hardpack but held firm. Very Nobby Nic'esque. Feels pretty light also. Will try this with AR 2.2 back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you order the 2.35 AR?


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

rpearce1475 said:


> Currently considering Forekaster front, AR 2.35 rear (have about a month or so of life left in my current tires so I can wait) for my next tire combination. These would be on 32 internal rims, anyone run the Forekaster on wider rims? Profile okay? These seem to me to be similar to profile/grip/rolling resistance to a Nobby Nic, anyone else think so?


I have one on a 30mm internal rim. The profile is very similar to the 26mm rim I posted above, except slightly more square. Sitting side by side, it's hard to see a difference.


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

Just had my first ride with the Maxis FK 2.35. Here is a short review:

The rider:

5'10
215 kitted
Logging ~2,000 miles so far this year

Bike:

2016 Pivot Mach 429 Trail, Large
Fork: Fox Factory Float 34, 130mm @ 95psi with three air volume reducers (stock); rebound 4 clicks from full out (slowest)
Shock: Fox Factory DPS 116mm set to "race" mode on the sag indicator; rebound 4 clicks from full out (slowest)
Wheel size: 29"
Wheel material: Light Bicycle carbon (I can't recall ID, but they aren't wide)
Hubs: DTSwiss 240s; 28 spokes front and back
Front tire: Maxxis Forekaster, 2.35 @ 22psi, tubeless
Back Tire: Maxxis Ardent Race 2.20 @ 25psi, tubeless

Where I ride: 

Mostly SoCal / San Diego / Greater San Diego Area (Hodges, Daley, PQ, Noble, Cuyamaca, La Costa, Calavera, San Juan, Black Mountain) etc.

Conditions can only currently be described as:

- Sand over hard pack
- Deeper sand over hard pack
- Rocks with sand and / or deeper sand over hard pack
- Rocks

Today's ride was around Lake Hodges where I happen to live near one of the trailheads. I ride this trail a lot before work and know almost every rock, turn, etc. by heart. Conditions were super dry and blown out. Temperature was around 80 degrees with winds around 5-10mph from the west. Lake Hodges is considered easy MTB riding with occasional mildly technical features along the way. The route has lots of twisty single track and frequent off camber turns. Total distance ridden today was 19.6 miles.

Maxxis markets the Forekaster as a wet weather tire, but I think after today this tire has become my go to front tire for light trail / XC in SoCal where dry, dusty, and loose conditions prevail.

Cornering: This tire was exceptional for holding a line through corners even off camber. I found that I could even be a bit sloppy in my technique (i.e., leaning body with bike as I turn vs. moving bike beneath you) and the Forekaster did not flinch. I often ride a Minion DHF on this bike as a front tire and found the Forekaster to corner at least as well as the Minion DHF and certainly better than an Ardent 2.4 I recently used. 5 stars.

Rolling resistance: I could perceive no less rolling resistance than the Ardent 2.4 referenced above, and maybe a bit less resistance than a Minion DHF. Having the additional confidence with this tire allowed me to carry my speed through turns without that little "feather brake" I often do when I feel like I might just lose traction. The only tires that I have ridden that beat this tire's rolling resistance are a 2.35 Ikon, 2.20 Ardent Race and then of course Racing Ralph's. However, an Ikon or a Racing Ralph would not do well in these conditions unless you pay attention to each and every turn. The other day I tried Ikon 2.35s front and rear and liked the combo, but you had to really watch what you were doing with the front tire. 4 stars

Weight: This tire is surprisingly light - Maxxis says it is 735 grams and I think that feels about right. Definitely lighter feeling than a Minion DHF and felt this tire would be superb for 30-50 mile rides. I would put this on par with a Nobby Nic, but for whatever reason the Forekaster feels like it holds it's line better (shape of casing?) This weight, for it's confidence inspiring traction is very good so I am giving this 5 stars.

Off camber traction: Where most of the Maxxis line I am used to (Minion DHF, High Roller II, Ardent Race) sort of relies on those corner knobs for traction in off camber turns as well as the perfunctory erosion channels that pervade SoCal trails, the Forekaster seems to use the entire tire to achieve this. I didn't feel like I was hanging on to the last set of knobs before losing traction. Excellent traction and the longer the ride got the more confident I felt. 5 stars.

Deep sand: This is the one I was most curious about - you know those times when you see sand coming up that is 4-8 inches deep and you are always surprised by how your wheels move - where other tires often made moderately or even severe directional changes, the Forekaster tracked very nicely with only minor steering corrections. It was actually pretty cool and I never felt this kind of control through deep sand (yes, I know fat bikes can do it better blah blah). 5 stars.

Installation: Super easy with the Tubeless Ready - 5 stars.

In summary, if you are looking for a light-ish tire at 735 grams for dry, dusty, loose conditions like here in SoCal, I highly recommend this tire.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

SDMTB'er said:


> Just had my first ride with the Maxis FK 2.35. Here is a *thorough* review:


FIFY 

nice review. i just got one of these last week, haven't mounted it yet. it will be my new front tire on my dual purpose "race" wheelset. I'm eager to get it on and go for a test ride (insert joke here). I'm in upstate NY where it's currently dry as a bone, I know not like west coast, but have a wide variety of trail conditions here. I'm hoping it lives up to all the reviews I've read. i'll post my review after my first ride....


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine arrived yesterday and I installed it. It replaced a Minion DHF as my front tire, which was overkill (too heavy and slow) for my trails and riding.

Rear tire is an Ardent Race 2.35. I think this will be a good combo for me.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice review thanks for that, goes exactly along what I was thinking the tyre would perform like and your trail conditions are exactly what we've had here for the last year as rain has been more than scarce. Just a little FYI, people seem to be reading the descriton for this tyre wrong, it in fact meant for loose conditions or wet and this is why I think this is going to be my tyre of choice going forward for down here.



> Forekaster
> With the Forekaster on your bike, you can forget about the weather and hit the trails.
> 
> Aggressive XC Tire
> ...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

got mine mounted last night (EXO/TR) and did a long test ride today. really a very good performing tire at a great weight. mine is setup in front on a 35mm rim. I'm 205 lbs. setup tubeless great with floor pump on hookless rim. very little sealant leak in the first 5 min, then was solid. 

did a total of 37 miles over 4.5 hours. started the day really wet slick conditions. roots, rocks, loose over hard, hard, sand, mud, i covered all of it today. it never broke loose hard enough to dump me, it was almost hard to get a good feel for the tire because the conditions were changing so much, but every time is started to slide i was able to catch it. 

it rides pretty well, less harsh then my last protection tire (Conti). some of that may be due to the carbon rim vs aluminum? it has slightly less grip than the MK2 2.4 but it's not a lot less. really acceptable given the weight savings. (this is for my race wheelset). 

i really like this thing. looking forward to the next one for more thrashing, i mean, testing.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

I went on a ride that's pretty rocky today. With loose over hard in the turns. When I ride this trail I put a bit more air in my tires so I do bang my rims. So I aired it up to the point it's almost firm when I squeeze it. (26psi on my pump) tire still gripped very well.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

FWIW, the Forekaster 29x2.35 is on sale right now at Competitive Cyclist for just under $52. I just picked up (2) to give them a try. Going to put 1 on the rear of my SS and one on the front of my FS. Curious to see how they compare to my recollection of the Ardent, and my current front Nobby Nic.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

jabrabu said:


> View attachment 1080798
> View attachment 1080799
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like it paired with the AR 2.35? I'm eggar to try it as a rear tire.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

While waiting for the 2.35 AR in the states, I decided to put a Forekaster on the rear as well. With the rain we've been getting (Frederick MD) the it's been slick or very loose compared to last year. So my Ikon has been a bit skittish. I didn't notice much resistance compared to the Ikon on the trail. I was actually faster since traction on climbs and turns were a breeze.


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

Another trip on Forekasters - this time East loop in Cuyamaca State Park here in SoCal - trip had tons of climbing and lots of loose rock. These tires are simply amazing. There were times the only climbing lines were on loose off camber ruts and these tires stick like glue. Excellent tires!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

this tire continues to impress me. I just did a 24 hour race this weekend on a really rocky/rough course with lots of loose over hard and this thing performed flawlessly. it grips like a more aggressive tire, and took a pounding under my 205 lbs for 94 miles and 8,600 ft of climbing without washing out or showing any signs of weakness. at 730 grams it's pretty impressive IMO.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I have this as a front tire on 4 bikes now and a rear tire on 2. It's becoming a favorite. 

Was really surprised at the last race. There was a 2 mile paved section, and I was racing a singlespeed in a geared class. Due to big climbs, I had to gear down lower than normal. I was shocked that I was able to tuck and draft behind a geared rider on the road without him pulling away. Rolling resistance seems fairly low for how much grip these tires have.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

coke said:


> I have this as a front tire on 4 bikes now and a rear tire on 2. It's becoming a favorite.
> 
> Was really surprised at the last race. There was a 2 mile paved section, and I was racing a singlespeed in a geared class. Due to big climbs, I had to gear down lower than normal. I was shocked that I was able to tuck and draft behind a geared rider on the road without him pulling away. Rolling resistance seems fairly low for how much grip these tires have.


interesting. what do you think of it on the rear?

right now i have a Conti MK2 on the rear of my SS and love the grip over my old tire, but it's really a better front tire IMO. i'm starting to consider a Forekaster as the next one. faster rolling, lighter, and only slightly less grippy? i ride a lot of loose over hard, and wet roots/rocks.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm curious about this tire after reading this thread. Last spring I rode a HR2 (f), Ikon 2.35 (r) combination and I thought that was a great combination of grip and speed until trails got dry and loose and I jumped to DHF/DHR2. It sounds as though the Forekaster might be a good alternative to the fat Ikon for summer conditions.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm "patiently" waiting for our dealer to get in their next shipment which includes Forekasters and DHR2s, with intention of running Forekaster R/DHR2 F, but the shipment is delayed until middle of August last I checked  Currently running Minion SS R/DHR2 Fand liking it alot, but we've had some rain, so surfaces aren't nearly as loose as they had been for over a year,so SS is doing pretty decent going DH, but I know once it dries out or if we get more regular rain, the Forekaster will prove to be a better tyre to deal with the loose over hard dry conditions or the wetter conditions.



evasive said:


> I'm curious about this tire after reading this thread. Last spring I rode a HR2 (f), Ikon 2.35 (r) combination and I thought that was a great combination of grip and speed until trails got dry and loose and I jumped to DHF/DHR2. It sounds as though the Forekaster might be a good alternative to the fat Ikon for summer conditions.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Anyone heard if Maxxis is going to make the Forekaster in 27.5"?


----------



## Loch (Apr 29, 2011)

xc71 said:


> Anyone heard if Maxxis is going to make the Forekaster in 27.5"?


I heard they are. Fingers crossed.

First Ride: Maxxis Forekaster | BIKE Magazine


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

*OneSpeed* said:


> interesting. what do you think of it on the rear?
> 
> right now i have a Conti MK2 on the rear of my SS and love the grip over my old tire, but it's really a better front tire IMO. i'm starting to consider a Forekaster as the next one. faster rolling, lighter, and only slightly less grippy? i ride a lot of loose over hard, and wet roots/rocks.


It's hard to say for sure. I've had climbing traction issues with the tire in 2 races this year. The climbs were very steep with loose gravel / rock. In both races I was also geared lower than normal (32x20 vs 32x18). The climbs had tight switchbacks and were too steep to stay seated, so I was forced to climb out of the saddle. Riding out of the saddle with lower than normal gearing on loose terrain made it very difficult to regulate my power so I didn't spin. Unfortunately the trails aren't local, so I can't test different tires or gearing on those climbs to determine what the issue was. Other than those climbs during the races though, I've had no issues with the forekaster on the rear.

I have 180 miles on these tires on my primary bike now. They seem to be wearing faster than other Maxxis tires I've used, but they still have a lot of life left.


----------



## Pelly_NH (Feb 15, 2005)

Picked up a set F/R to replace some 2.35 Ikons on some Ibis 941s.

For Austin trails (loose rocks, loose over hardpack, etc) these are ideal. I hadn't realized how much grip I was missing in the rear with the Ikons. These things just motor up damn near anything.

Only downside is that these things tend to kick up a ton of tiny rocks/roots...


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

xc71 said:


> Anyone heard if Maxxis is going to make the Forekaster in 27.5"?


Maxxis employee here. Yes we are, 27.5x2.35 just landed and should be making its way out to distributors and shops over the next few weeks. 27.5x2.20 and 29x2.20 should be hitting the market shortly thereafter.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Curious, have you guys managed to sort the casing issues you've been suffering? Guys down here are knocking casings out of whack with not hard impacts, or even removing them and then when they re-install casings are wobbly. Really a shame as Maxis is my go to brand and recommendation to others, so much so pretty much the entire MTB scene down here runs Maxxis rubber, even got the local distributor who usually only deals with motor vehicles to start bring in bike tyres.



GTscoob said:


> Maxxis employee here. Yes we are, 27.5x2.35 just landed and should be making its way out to distributors and shops over the next few weeks. 27.5x2.20 and 29x2.20 should be hitting the market shortly thereafter.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

LyNx said:


> Curious, have you guys managed to sort the casing issues you've been suffering? Guys down here are knocking casings out of whack with not hard impacts, or even removing them and then when they re-install casings are wobbly. Really a shame as Maxis is my go to brand and recommendation to others, so much so pretty much the entire MTB scene down here runs Maxxis rubber, even got the local distributor who usually only deals with motor vehicles to start bring in bike tyres.


Is it an increase compared to the past? We havent noticed any trends towards an increased number of failures up here. DoubleDown tech is going to be available on a lot more tires over the next few months; it might be worth looking into a staggered setup with a DD rear tire and EXO front tire in order to allow a little extra rear support for impacts.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

GTscoob said:


> Maxxis employee here. Yes we are, 27.5x2.35 just landed and should be making its way out to distributors and shops over the next few weeks. 27.5x2.20 and 29x2.20 should be hitting the market shortly thereafter.


Great news, thanks.
What is the weight on the 27.5 x 2.35 and will this be available with the 3C?


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

Pelly_NH said:


> Picked up a set F/R to replace some 2.35 Ikons on some Ibis 941s.
> 
> For Austin trails (loose rocks, loose over hardpack, etc) these are ideal. I hadn't realized how much grip I was missing in the rear with the Ikons. These things just motor up damn near anything.
> 
> Only downside is that these things tend to kick up a ton of tiny rocks/roots...


How are they volume wise on the 941's compared to the Ikon 2.35? I'm very familiar with the Ikons and would like to try the Forekaster for more aggressive XC riding.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

this doesn't answer your question exactly, but in the interest of posting a variety of info. 

2.35 EXO Forekaster mounted tubeless on a 35mm external rim measures 58.5mm at the casing, and 59mm at the knobs.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Now I will beg/plead/grovel for a Forekaster in a 2.8/27.5.


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

*OneSpeed* said:


> this doesn't answer your question exactly, but in the interest of posting a variety of info.
> 
> 2.35 EXO Forekaster mounted tubeless on a 35mm external rim measures 58.5mm at the casing, and 59mm at the knobs.


Thank you!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

xc71 said:


> Great news, thanks.
> What is the weight on the 27.5 x 2.35 and will this be available with the 3C?


690g for the 27.5x2.35 tire with EXO/TR construction. 3C is not available on the Forekaster at this time.



bdundee said:


> Now I will beg/plead/grovel for a Forekaster in a 2.8/27.5.


All the plus tires! For real though, we'll have the 27.5x2.80 High Roller II, Minion DHF, and Minion DHRII soon enough. Have you tried a Rekon+ yet? There's a good chance between the Rekon+ and the other new tires that you'll get the performance you need.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm really liking the Forekaster front with the Ardent Race 2.35 rear tire. My Tallboy 29er came with a DHF front and the AR 2.35 rear. I felt the DHF was too heavy and slow rolling for me, so I put the Forekaster on the front. It's interesting that they market the Forekaster as a wet conditions tire, because the only place it has lost traction was on a wet section of trail. It only briefly lost grip, though, and quickly hooked up again. The AR 2.35 has also been great -- it seems to roll pretty well and the only place I've lost grip was on some damp rocks. I've typically used Specialized Purgatory/Ground Control or Schwalbe Nobby Nic tires, but I think the Forekaster/AR is my new favorite combo.


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

So I admit I'm kind of a tire whore. I run 4.5 sets of 29er wheels usually between 3 bikes but currently 2 bikes as I'm probably going to build a lite rowdy hardtail. 
I've got the big DHF a DHR2 and they usually pair together. Then I've got a 2.4 Ardent and 2.35 Ikon, Nobby Nics 2.35TS and 2.25 DD, a Chupacabra and Racing Ralph's 2.35/ 2.25. I've mostly been running the Ardent and Ikon as we'll as the NN's then the Minions depending on the terrain. I think I'm going to add the Forekaster and then sell the Racing Ralph's. My thoughts are that the Forekaster can be a front tire with the Ikon or a rear tire with the Ardent and best served on sub 29mm IW wheels. The Ikon is also a fast rear tire with the big RR. My guess is the Forekaster rolls fast and has more grip than the big RR. The Forekaster also could be a rear tire with the DHR2. I might keep the 2.35 RR bit it's splitting hairs with the Ikon and Forekaster and the Maxxis tires are tougher no doubt in my mind of experiences. I've trashed a few Schwalbes but nary a Maxxis.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey guys, I have a clearance issue on my new RIP 9 (O.D. of tire vs seat stay arch). Can anyone who has a Forekaster 2.35 mounted give me the measurement from the top of the rim (spoke nipple side) to the top of the center knob? Also if you could give me what rim you are using, I'll find your rim height if you don't know it........ thanks!

I know an Ikon 2.35 fits, just want make sure the Forekaster would:


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

I ordered 2 FK from Competitive Cyclist and both were ~ 780 grams. I sent them back since my Bontrager XR4 only weighs 20 grams more.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Colin+M said:


> I ordered 2 FK from Competitive Cyclist and both were ~ 780 grams. I sent them back since my Bontrager XR4 only weighs 20 grams more.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


What size were they?


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

NordieBoy said:


> What size were they?


29x2.35

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

manitou2200 said:


> So I admit I'm kind of a tire whore. I run 4.5 sets of 29er wheels usually between 3 bikes but currently 2 bikes as I'm probably going to build a lite rowdy hardtail.
> I've got the big DHF a DHR2 and they usually pair together. Then I've got a 2.4 Ardent and 2.35 Ikon, Nobby Nics 2.35TS and 2.25 DD, a Chupacabra and Racing Ralph's 2.35/ 2.25. I've mostly been running the Ardent and Ikon as we'll as the NN's then the Minions depending on the terrain. I think I'm going to add the Forekaster and then sell the Racing Ralph's. My thoughts are that the Forekaster can be a front tire with the Ikon or a rear tire with the Ardent and best served on sub 29mm IW wheels. The Ikon is also a fast rear tire with the big RR. My guess is the Forekaster rolls fast and has more grip than the big RR. The Forekaster also could be a rear tire with the DHR2. I might keep the 2.35 RR bit it's splitting hairs with the Ikon and Forekaster and the Maxxis tires are tougher no doubt in my mind of experiences. I've trashed a few Schwalbes but nary a Maxxis.


Running FKs front and back. Maintaining grip up steep 15 percent plus loose trails where my buddies are losing traction.

And right after I wrote that I decided to split the FKs up - wheelset 1: light trail / XC - Forekaster Fromt, Ikon 2.35 back. Wheelset 2: technical trail: HR 2 front, Forekaster rear.


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

SDMTB'er said:


> Running FKs front and back. Maintaining grip up steep 15 percent plus loose trails where my buddies are losing traction.
> 
> And right after I wrote that I decided to split the FKs up - wheelset 1: light trail / XC - Forekaster Fromt, Ikon 2.35 back. Wheelset 2: technical trail: HR 2 front, Forekaster rear.


I almost never run the same front and rear tires. Sometimes I use the same tire but a smaller size rear. I'll probably add one Forekaster to my mix.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

manitou2200 said:


> I almost never run the same front and rear tires. Sometimes I use the same tire but a smaller size rear. I'll probably add one Forekaster to my mix.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Me neither - but in this case it's a good combo in my neck of the woods.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

manitou2200 said:


> I use the same tire but a smaller size rear.


I abandoned this train of thought a few years ago along with most of my friends and have seen no ill effect but only positives.


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

bdundee said:


> I abandoned this train of thought a few years ago along with most of my friends and have seen no ill effect but only positives.


Good for you! With 29ers and traction, pushing them hard to the limit always breaks traction on the front tire first with same tires f&r. By running a smaller or slightly less aggressive rear tire this moves the break point more to the rear, so you can drift and maintain traction up front. It also helps to have a slightly quicker rolling rear tire to maintain higher speeds pedaling and climbing. 
I've played around with this for many years and the more aggressive front tire is a better match for more predictable handling, especially for 29ers. This is not my idea and I'm surly not the Lone Ranger on this concept.
The only exception to this in my fleet is my 29+ bike but that bike doesn't get pushed nearly as hard as my trail bikes. I even run a larger front tire on my road bike 25c/f 23c/r.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

D Bone said:


> Hey guys, I have a clearance issue on my new RIP 9 (O.D. of tire vs seat stay arch). Can anyone who has a Forekaster 2.35 mounted give me the measurement from the top of the rim (spoke nipple side) to the top of the center knob? Also if you could give me what rim you are using, I'll find your rim height if you don't know it........ thanks!


Anyone with a set of calipers want to help a brother out?


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

D Bone said:


> Anyone with a set of calipers want to help a brother out?


I have a brand spanking new, not even ridden yet, Forekaster 2.35 mounted on a DT Swiss X1700 wheel; and a digital caliper. Happy to help.

You want the top of the rim to the top of the center knobbies? The distance between the two blue lines in the attached picture?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

D Bone said:


> Anyone with a set of calipers want to help a brother out?


"spoke nipple side" if i'm understanding that correctly, i don't think that's going to be very accurate as ERD is different on every rim.

I measured mine like the pic randyharris posted and got 52mm on the Forekaster. for comparison i checked two Conti Mtn King 2.4's (which run on the small side) and got 55.6 and 55.7mm.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks guys, I just need the center knob to the top of rim...... I know it isn't exact, but it's good enough. My rim is 20.5mm deep and once I know your rim, I can do the math real quick..... Thanks for any help!



randyharris said:


> I have a brand spanking new, not even ridden yet, Forekaster 2.35 mounted on a DT Swiss X1700 wheel; and a digital caliper. Happy to help


Your rims are 20mm deep, so your measurement would basically be the same as mine would be.... Thanks in advance!

View attachment 1087703


----------



## JasonL (Nov 18, 2011)

D Bone said:


> Hey guys, I have a clearance issue on my new RIP 9 (O.D. of tire vs seat stay arch). Can anyone who has a Forekaster 2.35 mounted give me the measurement from the top of the rim (spoke nipple side) to the top of the center knob? Also if you could give me what rim you are using, I'll find your rim height if you don't know it........ thanks!
> 
> I know an Ikon 2.35 fits, just want make sure the Forekaster would:
> View attachment 1086376


If that Ikon is a 2.35 you will have plenty of room with the forekaster. Mine measures 2mm narrower and shorter than my Ikon 2.35 on the same rim. Hope that helps.


----------



## joebikesdirect (Sep 5, 2014)

Not sure if anyone mentioned this but the Maxxis Forekaster looks quite a bit like the Maxxis Aspen which is one of my faves in 29er size.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

JasonL said:


> If that Ikon is a 2.35 you will have plenty of room with the forekaster. Mine measures 2mm narrower and shorter than my Ikon 2.35 on the same rim. Hope that helps.


That helps a ton..... THANKS! :thumbsup:


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

On my DT Swiss X1700 rims the 29x2.35" Forecaster measures:

56.23mm tire width
56.08mm from the top of the rim to the top of the center knobby 
73.47mm from bottom of rim to top of knobby


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

randyharris said:


> On my DT Swiss X1700 rims the 29x2.35" Forecaster measures:
> 
> 56.23mm tire width
> 56.08mm from the top of the rim to the top of the center knobby
> 73.47mm from bottom of rim to top of knobby


Perfect, thanks! My current Spesh Ground Control 2.3 measures 74mm and fits in between the seatstay arch fine, so that means I'm more than good with the Forekaster.

I have never owned a Maxxis tire - of any kind - before so hopefully it doesn't weep sealant like the Spesh GRID tires do.

Thanks again!


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

D Bone said:


> I have never owned a Maxxis tire - of any kind - before so hopefully it doesn't weep sealant like the Spesh GRID tires do.
> 
> Thanks again!


Maxxis tires are fantastic for not weeping. In fact they'll hold air like a champ without sealant, no puncture protection of course though.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

Just ordered a Forekaster 29, not sure what I am going to do with it... I am also getting a second wheelset with Flow MK3's, identical to my other so my two bikes will have interchangeable wheels. The current one id running an Ardent 2.4 f and ikon 2.35 r, and I am unsure if I should try an Ardent 2.4 f FK r, or try to get my hands on an Ardent Race 2.35, and then run Forekaster f Ardent Race 2.35 r on the new wheelset? Both bikes are SS, and the only issue with the Ikon's I have had is standing climbing up steep, slightly loose stuff, so Forekaster rear sounds great, however I have heard that the Ardent Race is considerably better with traction than the ikon.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

garcia said:


> Just ordered a Forekaster 29, not sure what I am going to do with it... I am also getting a second wheelset with Flow MK3's, identical to my other so my two bikes will have interchangeable wheels. The current one id running an Ardent 2.4 f and ikon 2.35 r, and I am unsure if I should try an Ardent 2.4 f FK r, or try to get my hands on an Ardent Race 2.35, and then run Forekaster f Ardent Race 2.35 r on the new wheelset? Both bikes are SS, and the only issue with the Ikon's I have had is standing climbing up steep, slightly loose stuff, so Forekaster rear sounds great, however I have heard that the Ardent Race is considerably better with traction than the ikon.


The AR does indeed provide more traction than the Ikon. I tend to like moderately agressive tires, and the Ikon didn't provide enough grip for me. The AR (29x2.35) is giving very good grip on rocky/rooty climbs. I have used a Nobby Nic and Spec Ground Control on the rear, and the AR provides climbing traction at least as good as those tires and probably better.

I'm really liking the Forekaster front, Ardent Race rear combo.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Anyone get their grubby mitts on the 27.5 version yet?


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm liking the Forekaster as a front tire overall. The only issue I've had is that it seems to wash out in sand a lot worse than I'd expect. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

I just received my pair of 29x2.35 Forekasters to run front/back on my RIP9 in the high desert of SoCal. They weighed 740/748g which is pretty close to spec.

I won't have them mounted for a few weeks, but I will update this with my impressions after a few rides... Just looking at them, they look very similar to a Specialized Ground Control, and to me, that's a very good thing.

Hopefully they won't weep sealant like the Specialized GC Grid does, because that makes me weep too.


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

jabrabu said:


> I'm liking the Forekaster as a front tire overall. The only issue I've had is that it seems to wash out in sand a lot worse than I'd expect. Has anyone else experienced this?


It does wash out worse compared to what tire you were used to? What kind of sand? Hardpack, loose, or loose over hard?


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

JeroenK said:


> It does wash out worse compared to what tire you were used to? What kind of sand? Hardpack, loose, or loose over hard?


I'm mostly used to Nobby Nics, Ground Control, and Purgatory tires.

The Forekaster has great grip in nearly all conditions. My trails are mostly hardpack with plenty of roots and rocks, but there is also some loamy stuff, gravel, loose over hard, and some occasional sandy spots. The Forekaster has provided good grip in all those conditions except for the sandy patches. I know any tire will tend to wash out in sand, but the Forekaster surprised me with how quickly and easily it washed out, especially given its great grip everywhere else. I was never that surprised when I hit the sandy patches with my other tires.


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

Strange, as it really is not that much different to the other tires you mention. Also, in sand, my experience is that volume and pressure seem to have more influence than tire tread.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Well, no way those Forekasters were going to sit around my house without getting installed, so on they went a few days ago and I have 3 rides on them at my home SoCal high desert, loose over hard, sand, pure rock, gnarly as hell terrain.

They are mounted tubeless on my RIP 9 on Race Face Aeffect wheels which are 23mm inner width. They installed without any issues, have not leaked/weeped a drop of sealant and are holding air perfectly. The width of the tread is 58.3mm on my rim, and I run 28F/32R psi. They have a nice profile that's more round than square, and there is no open area between the center and cornering knobs....... I like them, a lot.

The extra width compared to my previous Specialized Purgatory/Ground Control Grid 2.3s is noticeable. The EXO sidewall feels comparable to the Spesh Grid casing, and they came in 71g/97g lighter too. They are right at home on my trails, with plenty of climbing and braking grip. The best part is the transition knobs, as it makes corning in my terrain far more confidence inspiring........... It's very sketchy to get a whole lot of lean angle on my trails - think hard pack with kitty litter, BBs and marbles of all sizes on top.

My best description of the Forekasters is they look just like a moto tire.... Just good old fashioned knobs spaced apart from one another, ready to grab what they can........ There is no fancy "row of angled center knobs for less rolling resistance" or any other gimmicky designs that seem to litter the MTB tire market these days.

As for rolling resistance, I felt no difference whatsoever compared to the Purgatory/GC combo that they replaced. No worse, no better. I'm probably not the best guy to ask about rolling resistance as getting my 6' 215lbs up each climb is all the resistance I worry about, and that's enough for me.

I'll update with the results on their life span (I typically kill rear tires every 600 miles/4 months in my harsh conditions) or any other issues..... As I sit here typing this, I highly recommend the Forekasters for everyday aggressive trail riding.

My terrain:


----------



## MountainBored (Aug 4, 2016)

I NEED the 27.5
NOW!


----------



## Porkchop_Power (Jul 30, 2008)

Had my first couple of rides with the 29 Forekaster EXO mounted as a front tire.
Bike: Turner Sultan 29er
Wheels: Older Stans Arch with 19 mm inner width. (being replaced soon with wider rims)
Rider: 220 lbs ready to ride with pack, etc., pretty fast on downhills (Top 2% on some Colorado trails), slower climber
Setup - Tubeless, about 21 psi up front

Overall I really like the Forekaster as a front tire. Conditions out here range from very rocky, loose and dry to smoother sand over hardpack. It is almost never wet conditions except for snow melt season. The Forekaster absolutely blew away the Ardent 2.4's I was running in terms of cornering grip. My downhill times were noticeably faster and I was able to keep tighter lines in corners then with the Ardents. I haven't really pushed them to the limit yet since the conditions right now are extremely dry and loose and would like a little moisture first. The side knobs really dig in and are much bigger then the Ardent's. The volume is noticeably lower than the 2.4 Ardent's however but it is not really noticeable riding, at least up front. I don't notice a difference in rolling resistance but that is not easy to notice up front. 

If it holds up well in the front for a few more hard rides I will probably replace the rear as well to see how they do. If they could produce this in a true 2.5 and keep the weight under 850 this would be just about the best all round tire out there.


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

a bit off topic guys, but don't discount the maxxis beaver 2.25 on the wagon wheeler. i'll be trying a forecaster asap, but the beaver has been excellent as a rear tire on a transition smuggler. it was great in loose dust in the BC interior xc, and it's been fantastic on the west coast roots n rocks. i wince a bit going into a rock garden on descents due to my carbon rims, but so far no problems. grip at all angles has been good. not quite dhr good but very good. thanks for all the details about the forecaster, i may try them both front and back for a very climby set up.


----------



## Russhole (May 25, 2013)

greenblur said:


> No, that's not what I am implying.
> 
> I meant to say that the Ardent is such a crap tire that Maxxis should fix it. Instead of fixing the Ardent, they released the Forekaster, which looks to address the Ardent's crappiness (huge dead zone, weak cornering knobs).
> 
> Did I mention I hate the Ardent??? LOL.


Perhaps you were using the Ardent in areas it wasn't designed for. I used it for a long time. It's a good all around "XC" tire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russhole (May 25, 2013)

GRPABT1 said:


> This. Everyone raves about Maxxis Exo being strong but I can't make them last, constantly tearing sidewalls.


Ditto. I run heavy pressure, about 36 psi, which prolly makes it more susceptible to cuts. I've been running the Double Down casing and it does much better for cuts. I can run 34psi just fine too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

Russhole said:


> Perhaps you were using the Ardent in areas it wasn't designed for. I used it for a long time. It's a good all around "XC" tire.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Ardent 2.2 is not very good except maybe as a XC tire. The 2.4 EXO is much better with bigger side knobs but still a little vague in transition when leaning it over. The thing I like about the 2.4 is its volume and the ability to run low pressure on wider rims. I use it as a rear tire in loser conditions on either a 24mm or 29mm internal width rims and run from 20-24 psi in them. Then they're not as susceptible to cutting. 
The 29er Forecaster looks good from a tread pattern standpoint and reminds me of the latest Nobby Nic. Regarding its volume it should be rocking the same casing as the Ardent 2.4 and Ikon 2.35. I'm very disappointed that it has the lower volume casing of the 2.3 Minions.
I'd love to see this Forecaster as a 2.4 or 2.5 with the HV casing like the DHF 2.5 except it'd be around 900-925g swapping between the two as front tires. Then I'd run the smaller Forecaster in the rear or the big Ardent or my DHR2 2.3.


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

Porkchop_Power said:


> Had my first couple of rides with the 29 Forekaster EXO mounted as a front tire.
> Bike: Turner Sultan 29er
> Wheels: Older Stans Arch with 19 mm inner width. (being replaced soon with wider rims)
> Rider: 220 lbs ready to ride with pack, etc., pretty fast on downhills (Top 2% on some Colorado trails), slower climber
> ...


What rear tire are you using with the forekaster up front ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porkchop_Power (Jul 30, 2008)

Running the Ardent 2.4 EXO in the rear. Going to replace it soon with another Forekaster.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

GTscoob said:


> Maxxis employee here. Yes we are, 27.5x2.35 just landed and should be making its way out to distributors and shops over the next few weeks. 27.5x2.20 and 29x2.20 should be hitting the market shortly thereafter.


Did the 27.7 x 2.35 get delayed? Been searching Euro & NA dealers for the last month and can not find any for sale.


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

i've also inquired and sent emails directly. no responses. it's a mystery tire.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Anyone run both the Forecaster and Tomahawk in back? Comparison?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Briefly ran a well used Tomahawk outback on my Phantom after running a Minion SS and then DHR2 and would have to say it rolled very good and had amazing traction for what it looks like, definitely much more than the SS, still good braking like the DHR2, but I honestly only had like 2 rides on it. 
Have been running a Forekaster since, tyre has truly impressed, fast rolling, yet amazing grip, great on a wide variety of surfaces. Actually, doesn't matter the situation, I haven't been able to spin/break it loose, no matter the surface, only place I haven't ridden it in yet is wet and that will soon change since we're getting some good rain - expect it will also perform very well in wet/muddy conditions, although not so sure on wet roots and rocks with the Dual compound, but we'll see..



dirtrider76 said:


> Anyone run both the Forecaster and Tomahawk in back? Comparison?


----------



## asyluminc (Aug 22, 2007)

Has anyone tried a 29 Forekaster front with a 29x2.25 EXO Beaver in the back? I don't have any experience with the Beaver. I just don't want it to be grippier than the Maxxis Forekaster.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Curious as to the why of that combo, seems to me they're a fairly similar tyre, frame have lack of clearance in the rear? Personally I'd be more looking to run it either as a matched set or with something a bit more XC in the rear like an Ikon or Crossmark.



asyluminc said:


> Has anyone tried a 29 Forekaster front with a 29x2.25 EXO Beaver in the back? I don't have any experience with the Beaver. I just don't want it to be grippier than the Maxxis Forekaster.


----------



## eyeballs (Sep 16, 2016)

Has anyone been able to compare a 2.2 AR vs 2.2 FK in the rear matched to a 2.35 FK up front?


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

Just ordered two Forekasters in 2.35 size for my Fargo for the winter. Thought about getting a 2.2 for the rear, but I suppose a matching set will be okay. No crazy fast cornering/sliding will be happening.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

dirtrider76 said:


> Anyone run both the Forecaster and Tomahawk in back? Comparison?


I've run the Tomahawk on the rear of my SS Honzo for the last few weeks, not liking it much so going to get rid of it. Climbing out of the saddle on anything loose would have me spinning on the spot a lot (comparatively did not have this issue with a 2.35 icon or 2.4 x-king).

Rode it in some pretty wet conditions yesterday and it was hopeless climbing anything - was sliding all over the place in descents (in straight lines?!) and then would hook up like a boss in corners and when leaning it over. It was pretty hilarious but not something I could get used to.

Gonna go pick up a Forecaster today ;-)


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

cunningstunts said:


> i've also inquired and sent emails directly. no responses. it's a mystery tire.





xc71 said:


> Did the 27.7 x 2.35 get delayed? Been searching Euro & NA dealers for the last month and can not find any for sale.


Not delayed and definitely available. We've got them sitting in our warehouse and available on our eStore but sometimes it takes a few weeks for tires to trickle out to the online and brick and mortar bike shops. 
Bicycle, Mountain, Forekaster


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

How about the 2.6" version, will that only come out in 650B or 29" as well? Swear I heard/read it will be both, sure as hell hope so, 2.6" Forekaster would be a perfect tyre for a rigid that won't fit a 2.8" PLUS tyre, but still give a bit more cush than a 2.4" Ardent or 2.35" Ikon can give. Really liking the 2.35" as a rear on my Phantom, has worked well in a wide variety of trail surfaces and conditions, just need to find some to pair it up with to try as a faster more XC setup that still has braking traction to match.

Also noticed that they snuck in the 29"x2.35" Ignitor I had always been asking for, wondering how that'd compare to the Forekaster, expect kind of similar, but expect Forekaster would be a bit better in really loose/wet unless you do some knob trimming on the Ignitor, then who knows.



GTscoob said:


> Not delayed and definitely available. We've got them sitting in our warehouse and available on our eStore but sometimes it takes a few weeks for tires to trickle out to the online and brick and mortar bike shops.
> Bicycle, Mountain, ForekasterÂ*


----------



## eyeballs (Sep 16, 2016)

I gave up waiting and ordered a set of 27.5 in 2.25 and 2.35 from pushys. Took 13 days to get to my door in GA from the day I ordered them. It bothers me that I had to order from australia, when maxxis headquarters is 25 minutes down the road.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

LyNx said:


> How about the 2.6" version, will that only come out in 650B or 29" as well? Swear I heard/read it will be both, sure as hell hope so


Only the 27.5x2.60WT Forekaster and Rekon have been confirmed.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

LyNx said:


> How about the 2.6" version, will that only come out in 650B or 29" as well? Swear I heard/read it will be both, sure as hell hope so, 2.6" Forekaster would be a perfect tyre for a rigid that won't fit a 2.8" PLUS tyre, but still give a bit more cush than a 2.4" Ardent or 2.35" Ikon can give. Really liking the 2.35" as a rear on my Phantom, has worked well in a wide variety of trail surfaces and conditions, just need to find some to pair it up with to try as a faster more XC setup that still has braking traction to match.
> 
> Also noticed that they snuck in the 29"x2.35" Ignitor I had always been asking for, wondering how that'd compare to the Forekaster, expect kind of similar, but expect Forekaster would be a bit better in really loose/wet unless you do some knob trimming on the Ignitor, then who knows.


I currently have a 29x2.35 forekaster on the front of my rigid bike. For the weight, traction, durability, and rolling resistance, it's the best tire I've ever used. A 29x2.6 would be perfect though, assuming it wasn't too heavy. Planning on buying a 2.6 nobby nic, but I generally prefer maxxis tires and am hoping for a 29x2.6 forekaster.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Have to say, this makes me very sad, no use for a narrower 650B option, for 650B, 2.8"> :-( Really have enjoyed the Forekaster like Coke said, weight, traction, durability have been an amazing combo.


GTscoob said:


> Only the 27.5x2.60WT Forekaster and Rekon have been confirmed.


----------



## eyeballs (Sep 16, 2016)

Finally got a ride in with the new tires. 27.5 forekasters with 2.35 front and 2.2 rear. When mounted, there only seems to be a slight difference in width (front vs rear). So far I'm loving them. Way more rear climbing traction than my previous 2.35 xr3 which was surprising. Mostly hardpack and loose over hard trails with abundant roots and rocks. The only spots these tires seemed challenged were on gravel or really loose sections. Coming from a 2.4 high roller and 2.35 xr3, I wasn't nearly as worn out at the end of a familiar ride. I'm sure that's due to the big weight reduction.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

DHF 2.5 / 2.6 Forekaster rear sounds like a nice all around combo


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Would love a 2.6 forekastor in 29"


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

Picked up my Forekasters at the LBS last week (29 x 2.35's) and just mounted them up tubeless. They look awesome, can't wait to try them out. Setup went surprisingly smooth on WTB Asym i29 rims with an oversize floor pump. Holding air good so far.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

eyeballs said:


> I gave up waiting and ordered a set of 27.5 in 2.25 and 2.35 from pushys. Took 13 days to get to my door in GA from the day I ordered them. It bothers me that I had to order from australia, when maxxis headquarters is 25 minutes down the road.


Same here, I could not find the 27.5 for sale anywhere. Pushys was awesome often emailing me back within minutes. They shipped with a tracking No. one hour after I ordered. 12 days from OZ to Western Canada - I will be ordering from these guys again.
Did you weigh your 2.25?


----------



## Loadnreturn (Aug 20, 2015)

Just mounted up Forecaster 29x 2.35 front and rear on my single speed. Significantly smaller than the Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.35s that they replaced, but way better grip both cornering and climbing on the duffy trails I'm riding right now. Also not as shock absorbing, although I am running them at a bit higher pressure (mid 20s psi) than the Schwalbes. I'll see how much they stretch, and how low I can run them over the next few rides, but I love the feel of them.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm looking for something with more grip than an Ardent 2.4 in the corners but rolls a bit faster than a DHRII

Think the Forkaster might be in between the two?


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Miker J said:


> I'm looking for something with more grip than an Ardent 2.4 in the corners but rolls a bit faster than a DHRII
> 
> Think the Forkaster might be in between the two?


Yep, pretty much sums up the Forekaster........ I still don't know why people like the Ardent? At least not on my loose over hard meets sand meets rock meets hard pack terrain anyway.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I would not include the Ardent in the same sentence as the Forekaster and DHR2, just no comparison. From what I can recall of my trials with Ardents, the Forekaster rolls as fast or faster than them, but grip is closer to the likes of the DHR2, excellent all round tyre, can't wait to see if they do a bigger version of it. My only request would be to offer it in the Double Down casing, as it definitely punches with the big boys.



Miker J said:


> I'm looking for something with more grip than an Ardent 2.4 in the corners but rolls a bit faster than a DHRII
> 
> Think the Forkaster might be in between the two?
> 
> ...


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

LyNx said:


> I would not include the Ardent in the same sentence as the Forekaster and DHR2, just no comparison. From what I can recall of my trials with Ardents, the Forekaster rolls as fast or faster than them, but grip is closer to the likes of the DHR2, excellent all round tyre, can't wait to see if they do a bigger version of it. My only request would be to offer it in the Double Down casing, as it definitely punches with the big boys.


I am loving this tire. My set up right now on my Ripley LS is Forekaster front and DHR2 rear. The Forekaster really digs in a grips as a front tire. I was running them front and rear but hit some high speed rocky chunder and slashed a sidewall in the rear. Like you said this tire hangs with the big boys and a DD casing would be a nice option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Do you like it better with forekaster f/r or with the dhr2 in the rear ? Aside from the slash?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ononecarbon456 (Jul 13, 2012)

Based on this thread alone I've got a 2.35 Forekaster on order. To replace the HRII 2.30 I have on the front atm. I find the HRII a bit draggy on climbs and for general xc. Amazing at the gravity park but hard to live with on the day to day. Lots of chat on the internet about the the Ardent being rubbish up front. Without the Forekaster in the Maxxis range that really ruled out Maxxis for a decent aggressive xc tire. Their tires were either very aggressive or not aggressive enough. In the UK I found one shop on eBay with 3 forsale and no UK reviews. I guess that shows how new these tires are. I'll report back when I've got them on. FYI Ardent Race out back 2.20.


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

jacksonlui said:


> Do you like it better with forekaster f/r or with the dhr2 in the rear ? Aside from the slash?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Only have 3 rides with the DHR2 rear set up. But to answer your question I like it equal to the Forekaster front and rear. The set up now is a little more aggressive and works better for higher speed rocky chunder. The stiffer sidewall of the DHR2 helps give more confidence to hit the rocky stuff faster. It does roll a tad slower and is 100 grams heavier than the Forekaster. So both setups are excellent depending on your terrain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfn_pie (Jun 7, 2016)

My bike came with the Crossmark in the rear and the Ardent in the front. Really looking hard at the Forekaster to replace both.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Mounted up Forekaster 27.5 x 2.35 as a front tire. This is a very low volume tire in height as well as width as its only 2.25" wide on LB carbon 23mm internal width rims. Disappointed its so narrow as the 2.25 Rocket Ron it replaced is also exactly 2.25" wide and the RR is a larger volume tire as well. I wonder how narrow the 2.20 is?
The side walls are beefy on the Forekaster. As a front tire I didn't notice it any slower rolling than the RR, on the rear I am sure it would be noticeable. This is one great cornering tire, riding mostly damp but not sloppy mud trails and it really bits great. 
Also rode several greasing sidehills with wet roots and leaves and it sticks amazing well. I run the RR for XC and XC Marathon races, but its gonna be very hard to remove the Forekaster [despite it being 200 grams heavier ] and put the RR back on for racing as this tire just has amazing traction and rolls very well up front.


----------



## eyeballs (Sep 16, 2016)

xc71 said:


> Same here, I could not find the 27.5 for sale anywhere. Pushys was awesome often emailing me back within minutes. They shipped with a tracking No. one hour after I ordered. 12 days from OZ to Western Canada - I will be ordering from these guys again.
> Did you weigh your 2.25?


Nope, didn't weight either one. But yea, I had a good experience with Pushy's as well. Still loving these tires.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

I fitted a 2.35 Forekaster up front on my 28mm internal Nextie Carbon rims on my Norco Sight with a 2.3 Minion SS in back and did about 25 miles on it in Rotorua NZ on Saturday. 

This is a great tire.
It is light at under 700 grams, grips well at all lean angles, and rolls great. My only gripe is that it seems pretty small for a 2.35, but on the trail I really didn't notice that at all, after riding an 890 gram Aggressor and a 810 gram Tomahawk up front. I have a 2.2 en route from Pushys to go on the back. This should make for a light, great pedalling ride that does everything well. I'm even thinking of leaving them on for an enduro race in December.


----------



## ljcap (Apr 18, 2016)

ononecarbon456 said:


> Based on this thread alone I've got a 2.35 Forekaster on order. To replace the HRII 2.30 I have on the front atm. I find the HRII a bit draggy on climbs and for general xc. Amazing at the gravity park but hard to live with on the day to day. Lots of chat on the internet about the the Ardent being rubbish up front. Without the Forekaster in the Maxxis range that really ruled out Maxxis for a decent aggressive xc tire. Their tires were either very aggressive or not aggressive enough. In the UK I found one shop on eBay with 3 forsale and no UK reviews. I guess that shows how new these tires are. I'll report back when I've got them on. FYI Ardent Race out back 2.20.


Same here...I have also tried the DHR2 2.3 and the Ardent 2.4 up front, also got the AR 2.2 out back...


----------



## Graveldad (Mar 31, 2015)

Any consensus on the forekaster as a rear?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

That's how I've been running mine paired with a DHF 2.3" on the front, love it, rolls really nice and can't say I really notice any loss of performance compared to the DHR2 I had on before, like having the speed of an Ikon, but grip of the DHR2, just as said, would love it with a DD casing to take a bit more abuse.



Graveldad said:


> Any consensus on the forekaster as a rear?


----------



## Limited Garry (Nov 8, 2016)

Looked like a very promising tire for my XC riding, price in the all-right range, so I thought I'd give it a try despite lack of proper reviews. Clearly wasn't meant to be. Most local retailers aren't listing these tires on their website yet. Contacted one of those who are and they said they're expecting to receive them by the end of the year or first thing January. 
Too bad, since I needed a new tire ASAP. 

The big question I haven't seen anyone ask in this thread: Has anyone been able to put some serious mileage into the tire yet? How is the tread durability? Does it survive tarmac and rocks? 
Hopefully not another Nobby Nic in terms of tread durability. That would be a bummer.


----------



## Graveldad (Mar 31, 2015)

LyNx said:


> That's how I've been running mine paired with a DHF 2.3" on the front, love it, rolls really nice and can't say I really notice any loss of performance compared to the DHR2 I had on before, like having the speed of an Ikon, but grip of the DHR2, just as said, would love it with a DD casing to take a bit more abuse.


That's exactly what I'm looking for. I've got 2.5/2.4 dhf/dhr2 on now and I'd like an easier rolling rear for everyday trail rides without giving up all the grip..

Thanks!


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Limited Garry said:


> The big question I haven't seen anyone ask in this thread: Has anyone been able to put some serious mileage into the tire yet? How is the tread durability? Does it survive tarmac and rocks?
> Hopefully not another Nobby Nic in terms of tread durability. That would be a bummer.


I've had these front and rear on a rigid singlespeed, riding on a variety of trail surfaces. I think I've put approximately 800 miles on them so far and I haven't worn down through the siping yet. The rear was looking a little worn but still useable, so I gave it to a friend to try, moved my front to the rear, and put on a new front. Overall, they don't seem any less durable than other maxxis tires I've used.

No knobs have torn off.

Sidewalls seem good. It's fairly rocky here and I've had no issues. For reference, I can't make specialized control tires last here and with that brand I have to use grid casing for my local trails.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Same here, run EXO Maxxis without issue, tried 1 SpecialED Control casing Purg and it lasted 3 rides. Only real reason I'm having issues with rears right now is a not so good back and legs and not really being able to move about properly on the bike, so rear is getting smashed into the coral and getting sidewall punctures from my bad riding technique. Figure the 2.3" in Double Down casing would top out somewhere around 900g max and be as bomb proof as it could get, probably more around 850g.



coke said:


> ....Sidewalls seem good. It's fairly rocky here and I've had no issues. For reference, I can't make specialized control tires last here and with that brand I have to use grid casing for my local trails.


----------



## Limited Garry (Nov 8, 2016)

coke said:


> I've had these front and rear on a rigid singlespeed, riding on a variety of trail surfaces. I think I've put approximately 800 miles on them so far and I haven't worn down through the siping yet. The rear was looking a little worn but still useable, so I gave it to a friend to try, moved my front to the rear, and put on a new front. Overall, they don't seem any less durable than other maxxis tires I've used.
> 
> No knobs have torn off.
> 
> Sidewalls seem good. It's fairly rocky here and I've had no issues. For reference, I can't make specialized control tires last here and with that brand I have to use grid casing for my local trails.


Thank you very much. This is exactly what I was hoping to hear. Not really afraid about straight up damage to the tire. Just the tread wear. During the summer, I do over 1000km a month easy, so that is definitely a huge concern to me, even though I intend to use this as a front tire.

Was running Ikon both rear and front, but I've seen most of the interesting places in 40km radius so I have a lot of stuff I can just get into and ride. My rides are getting more aggressive now and I need more grip.

I already had to go for Ardent as a front, kept a very slightly worn Ikon on the rear. However, the Ardent probably won't exactly be my kind of tire and the Ikon, while great, doesn't suit my needs fully. 
I expect to run the rest of the Ikon down before the season starts, so for next year, I'm thinking something along the lines of Forekaster front, Ardent Race rear. Will either sell the Ardent or keep it as "just in case" tire.


----------



## greenblur (May 7, 2011)

I've had one for about 150 miles as a front on both my squishy and rigid SS. Its a good tire. In terms of grip and feel it falls between the 2.35 Ikon and the DHR; more forgiving, less on/off than the HR2 and DHF. 

Its undersized vs Bonty and Schwalbe 2.35's for sure. 

Compared to the NN, I prefer the NN. NN brakes a little better and has bigger cornering knobs. FK rolls faster.


----------



## ononecarbon456 (Jul 13, 2012)

Mines landed. Will report back in due course.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

First ride last night with 2.35 up front and 2.2 rear. Norco Sight Carbon with i28 Nextie carbon rims. Two weeks ago I was riding the same trails with an Aggressor front and Tomahawk rear. Then the bike felt solid and sure footed but fairly sluggish and overshod for the trails I ride. Changing to the Forekasters has removed 375 grams of rotating weight and the bike has been transformed. It feels fast and poppy, but still planted. The Forekasters don't have the outright grip of the old combo, but it just feels right.... like it should have all along.
I love these tires.


----------



## Graveldad (Mar 31, 2015)

Anyone know where to get a 27.5, 2.35 Forekaster?


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

Graveldad said:


> Anyone know where to get a 27.5, 2.35 Forekaster?


Universal Cycle. https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=84461

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

I have 459 miles on my set of 29x2.35s F/R and I will easily get well over 600. You can see the terrain that I ride on in post #111........ Damn impressive and way better than any other tire I have used, and it isn't even close.

Rear tire:


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

Can someone comment on a F-dhf and R-forekaster combo. I have both a DHF and DHR2 and want to run with a forekaster rear. Whisch front do you think will be better.

I ride a Yeti 5.5c 29er and ride in SoCal on dry and rocky trials. I climb alot and was running the DHF and DHR2 combo. I wanted a faster rolling rear and wondering which pair would give me the least rolling resistance. I have run the DHF upfront on my last 3 bikes and was wondering what running a DHR2 is like vs the DHF.


----------



## Graveldad (Mar 31, 2015)

coolhand80 said:


> Universal Cycle. https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=84461
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

That's the combo I've been running since I got my Forekaster and it's work well for me so far, was running DHR2/DHF before and also Tomahawk/DHF, MinionSS/DHR2. I think the DHF on the front is the ultimate for grip in nearly all conditions, the DHR2 is about as good and better depending on what you like or want. I'd say since you have both, give them a both a shot and see which you prefer 



Snowsed341 said:


> Can someone comment on a F-dhf and R-forekaster combo. I have both a DHF and DHR2 and want to run with a forekaster rear. Whisch front do you think will be better.
> 
> I ride a Yeti 5.5c 29er and ride in SoCal on dry and rocky trials. I climb alot and was running the DHF and DHR2 combo. I wanted a faster rolling rear and wondering which pair would give me the least rolling resistance. I have run the DHF upfront on my last 3 bikes and was wondering what running a DHR2 is like vs the DHF.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Snowsed341 said:


> Can someone comment on a F-dhf and R-forekaster combo. I have both a DHF and DHR2 and want to run with a forekaster rear. Whisch front do you think will be better.
> 
> I ride a Yeti 5.5c 29er and ride in SoCal on dry and rocky trials. I climb alot and was running the DHF and DHR2 combo. I wanted a faster rolling rear and wondering which pair would give me the least rolling resistance. I have run the DHF upfront on my last 3 bikes and was wondering what running a DHR2 is like vs the DHF.


I honestly couldn't tell much difference on my trails between a 2.3 DHF and 2.3 DHRII up front. It's been a while, but if I remember correctly the DHRII/DHRII combo was fairly fast considering the amount of traction it had. I recently tried a 2.5DHF/Forekaster combo. Lots of fun and amazing grip, but the rolling resistance and weight was just too much on my rigid SS.


----------



## Dr Gigi (Nov 3, 2016)

Running a 2.4 DHR2 front/ 2.35 Ikon rear. The dhr2 is my favorite front tire I've ever been on. Ikon needs to go though, need more braking out back


----------



## Gingervitis (Dec 26, 2015)

Have been running this tire front and rear the last few months. 29x2.35 EXO/TR version on Velocity Blunt SS rims (26.6mm internal). They were just over 2.25 when I first mounted them, haven't had the chance to measure since. Overall I really like it as a rear tire. Rolls pretty well and haven't had any issues with traction in the rear. Going to be switching to a DHF 2.3 up front here pretty soon though, seems like some of yall have had good results with that combo. Just looking for more grip up front. For reference I ride in the front range of CO, pretty rocky and loose everywhere.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

So got a ride in with my DHF 2.3 and Forekaster 2.35 on 30id rims.

I really like this as a rear tire, it has better RR than the DHR2 it replaced but i didnt feel i lost any traction at all while climbing. I have not had much downhill time on the tire yet but i am liking it so far.

Going to try my DHR2 on the front to see how I like that combo.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Any word on the 2.6 650b version availability yet?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

jacksonlui said:


> Any word on the 2.6 650b version availability yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


End of Q1 or early Q2

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Thats eons away

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

jacksonlui said:


> Thats eons away
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If you're 12, then yes...

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Are we there yet?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

jacksonlui said:


> Are we there yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Almost, just have to finish up. In the meant time I am going to try a specialized purgatory 2.6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfn_pie (Jun 7, 2016)

Can anyone help me real quick? I think I goofed. 

My wife asked me what I wanted for xmas and I said a Forekaster 27.5x2.35. 

I have been looking up the specs on my wheels, and it looks like they have a inner width of 19mm (Alex TD26). I am and plan on running tubed until I can upgrade my wheelset. 

Everything that I can find is basically telling me that I need a wider wheel to run a 2.35 on a 19mm IW wheel, but the information is conflicting because it is mostly talking about running tubeless. 

The plan as of now is to run the 2.25 Ardent that came with the bike on the rear, donate the Crossmark to charity and have the Forekaster on the front.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

It'll work, you'll just have to run a higher pressure to compensate.


----------



## Loadnreturn (Aug 20, 2015)

My 29x2.35 Forecasters run just over 2.2. Should be fine on a 19mm rim.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

mfn_pie said:


> Can anyone help me real quick? I think I goofed.
> 
> My wife asked me what I wanted for xmas and I said a Forekaster 27.5x2.35.
> 
> ...


Your fine because the 27.5 x 2.35 is way under sized. Actual width is 2.25.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Loadnreturn said:


> My 29x2.35 Forecasters run just over 2.2. Should be fine on a 19mm rim.


How much wider do you think it would be on a 25 IW rim?

I want to get the 2.35, but not if it's wider than 59mm (OCD parameter), on my 25 IW rim. 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

targnik said:


> How much wider do you think it would be on a 25 IW rim?
> 
> I want to get the 2.35, but not if it's wider than 59mm (OCD parameter), on my 25 IW rim.
> 
> Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


I have a 29x2.35 Forekaster on my 30mm id wheels. They have been on for two months.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

coolhand80 said:


> I have a 29x2.35 Forekaster on my 30mm id wheels. They have been on for two months.
> View attachment 1105702
> View attachment 1105703
> 
> ...


10x

Think that says 58.50? 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

targnik said:


> 10x
> 
> Think that says 58.50?
> 
> Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


Sorry bad lighting. Haha. Yes 58.50mm or 2.3 inches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Can confirm, 58.5mm at the knobs on a i29 rim for at least 2 months now. Only thing I want is them in a DD casing.



targnik said:


> How much wider do you think it would be on a 25 IW rim?I want to get the 2.35, but not if it's wider than 59mm (OCD parameter), on my 25 IW rim.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Snowsed341 said:


> So got a ride in with my DHF 2.3 and Forekaster 2.35 on 30id rims.
> 
> I really like this as a rear tire, it has better RR than the DHR2 it replaced but i didnt feel i lost any traction at all while climbing. I have not had much downhill time on the tire yet but i am liking it so far.
> 
> Going to try my DHR2 on the front to see how I like that combo.


I really like this combo for fast but aggressive in loose riding. Works great with the fallen leaves and some mushy corners. Very little trade off from the DHF. Both front and rear seem to lock up and skid about the same time so at least it's very predictable.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

coolhand80 said:


> Sorry bad lighting. Haha. Yes 58.50mm or 2.3 inches
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those calipers measure in mm, inches and furlongs?


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

NordieBoy said:


> Those calipers measure in mm, inches and furlongs?


Yes they measure in every unit. What are you asking?????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfn_pie (Jun 7, 2016)

Got the tire in today, mounted up no problems. Seems pretty dainty size wise (those side knobs are huge though). It may be that I am used to seeing a 2.1 Crossmark on the rear, now my 2.25 Ardent will be doing rear tire duty. 

Looking forward to putting it through the paces. I'll try to get some pics once the tire settles a bit.


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

NordieBoy said:


> Those calipers measure in mm, inches and furlongs?


Fractions. The F stands for fractions. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster (Sep 21, 2006)

Just mounted up a pair front and rear on some ~24mm id rims and am slightly disappointed in the size.

I ripped both a goma and a tomahawk ( which was pretty much destroyed already ) in the last 2 weeks and decided to give these a try.

I usually run a beefier tire up front and the forekaster looks very small compared to the 2.4 Goma I removed, which was over 2.4 after it stretched.

I measured 2.125 at the caseing and 2.25 at the widest part of the knobs. Here's hoping for traction and some stretching.


----------



## mfn_pie (Jun 7, 2016)

Had the first ride on mine yesterday. Where I ride there is a lot of sand so having the higher volume Ardent in the rear definitely helps when it comes to the sugar sand not sapping my momentum. 

I'm impressed with the Forekaster. Bike feels more responsive, more predictable, practically point and shoot. I did get a flat though, found a pinhole in the tube. It might be time to go tubeless.


----------



## ononecarbon456 (Jul 13, 2012)

Running the FK 2.35 up front and AR 2.20 out back, for me works well. The HR2 2.30 I had on the front before was a beast of a tire compared to the AR at the rear and overkill for the type of riding I do. But at the time there was no middle option between the ikon and the HR2. Didn't even entertain the idea of the Ardent up front, too many bad reviews. The HR2 is no doubt a good tire for gravity parks etc. But for me was just too draggy and while offering stacks of grip made the riding feel labored. The FK offers enough grip to keep out to trouble and is significantly lighter than the HR2 to notice the difference. I've tried the FK over varied terrain in varied conditions. From Trail Center hardpack to natural trails, consisting of loose rock, mud sand. It never felt sketchy or loose. 

I think if I did visit a gravity park I'd move the FK to the rear and put the HR2 back up front. That would be an awesome combination. 

I recorded some figures when swapping over. 29mm ID roval rims, the HR2 had less than 100 miles on them.


----------



## ljcap (Apr 18, 2016)

*Forekaster 2.2*



Graveldad said:


> Any consensus on the forekaster as a rear?


I have 2 questions for everyone.

Why should/would someone go from a partially worn out Ardent 2.25 dc to a Forekaster 2.35/2.2 in the rear? Equal rolling resistance, less weight, better braking in loose?

Does the knobs of the 2.2 version stick out past the carcass or no?

Thanks.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Because they want a tyre that's not just mediocre at everything at best and good really at nothing. The Forekaster is like the Polar Opposite of the Ardent, good at so many things  I'm currently running mine in the rear TUBED, I haven't voluntarily run a tube in a bike, except to get home in over 7 years, it's just that good and can't afford a new one and can't get the hole I put in the side above the bead to fully seal. Only wish is for it in the Double Down casing for use with nasty coral who aren't managing to ride as accurately as we used to right now or for those who only know how to bash straight at/through stuff 



ljcap said:


> I have 2 questions for everyone.
> 
> Why should/would someone go from a partially worn out Ardent 2.25 dc to a Forekaster 2.35/2.2 in the rear? Equal rolling resistance, less weight, better braking in loose?
> 
> ...


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

The Forecaster didn't work for me on the rear riding loose over hard pack. Too much spacing between knobs ...tore casing --not sidewall --twice. One datapoint.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

GlazedHam said:


> The Forecaster didn't work for me on the rear riding loose over hard pack. Too much spacing between knobs ...tore casing --not sidewall --twice. One datapoint.


Damn, you jinxed me! I cut my rear Forekaster a couple of days ago...... 1st tire I've ever cut through the sidewall.

No LBS stocks the Forekaster and I didn't feel like waiting over the weekend for Amazon/Jenson, so I bought a High Roller II 29x2.30 to replace it. It's heavier, but the sidewall is also sturdier..... I'll see how it rolls, grips and lasts. (in no particular order)


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

He said he cut his in the actual tread, not on the casing (sidewall), which is something I wondered about with how spaced the knobs are, but I haven't had this issue yet on our coral or on a 4 day trip to CO, but hence why I am hoping for it to also be released in the DD casing option which would take it up to about 900g and build like a tank.

I can tell you all that, especially if it's the 3C version - MUCH SLOWER rolling, grip wise, depends on the conditions, definitely should find more confidence in/on the wet :skep:



D Bone said:


> Damn, you jinxed me! I cut my rear Forekaster a couple of days ago...... 1st tire I've ever cut through the sidewall. No LBS stocks the Forekaster and I didn't feel like waiting over the weekend for Amazon/Jenson, so I bought a High Roller II 29x2.30 to replace it. It's heavier, but the sidewall is also sturdier..... *I'll see how it rolls, grips and lasts.* (in no particular order)


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

LyNx said:


> He said he cut his in the actual tread, not on the casing (sidewall), which is something I wondered about with how spaced the knobs are, but I haven't had this issue yet on our coral or on a 4 day trip to CO, but hence why I am hoping for it to also be released in the DD casing option which would take it up to about 900g and build like a tank.
> 
> I can tell you all that, especially if it's the 3C version - MUCH SLOWER rolling, grip wise, depends on the conditions, definitely should find more confidence in/on the wet :skep:


I have the DC/EXO/TR version F&R and have 3 rides on them. I can't tell any difference in rolling, as my geared up 220lbs doesn't care one way or the other, and in my terrain I can go 100' of hard pack, then 100' of rocks/marbles/kitty litter over hard pack and then 100' of sand...... and I repeat that for 10-15 miles.

As for grip, that's also hard to tell in my loose over hard terrain as I don't push the envelope like I once did.... I will say that grip isn't any worse, but the Forekasters were damn good for me too.

The main difference that can be seen and felt is the stronger sidewall/casing of the HR2, and I'm guessing that has to do with it being 60 TPI compared to the FK's 120? I was able to drop 2psi in each tire to 25/28 with the same contact bubble and overall feel..... I'll kill these and then decide if I'm going to keep them or go back to the FKs.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Well, I went back to Forekasters front and rear. I just didn't like the transition of the HR2s for the way, and the where I ride........ Too sketchy between upright and leaned over.

My buddy bought the HR2s and I went back to what I know works. I went almost 600 miles on my first set without any cuts whatsoever, so I'm hoping the cut in the 2nd set was just bad luck. 

Anyway, still the best feeling tire that I have ridden in my terrain.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Are you planning on running a bigger tire like. Dhf in the front or does the forekaster provide enough cornering and braking grip?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

jacksonlui said:


> Are you planning on running a bigger tire like. Dhf in the front or does the forekaster provide enough cornering and braking grip?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


For me, the FK is a better front tire than the HR2 was and is all I need.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Mounted a 27.5x2.35 Forekaster on my 29mm I/W front Roval today.









Ardent Race 2.2 on the rear.









Only have 20km on this pairing so far, today. Will re-measure tomorrow.

Initial impressions over dry, hard trails with a fair bit of loose rock, silt and all kinds of fine rock pieces was that it's not a tyre where I said "WOW!" on the corners like the High Roller for example. But it just quietly did its thing with no fanfare and never felt squirrelly or "off edge" like I've found the Ardent can.

Riding it again tomorrow and will try to let it rip a little more on some faster open trails.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

AR 2.2 is a stellar tyre for rear duties on most trail fare, apart from full on mud.

Got two mates running FK's... Both should be riding with me on some really rocky, gnarly terrain over the Xmas break. 

Will see how they hold up before I go splashing out on new shoes.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I've been running a Forecaster on the rear of my 29er in SW Utah for a couple of months now. I like the tread and it seems quick, no sluggishness. I'm debating buying a new one but I have several issues. I got a large puncture in between the tread in the first week. I plugged it. Had to add a second plug in the same spot, a few days later. All has been fine since. The tread itself is already unacceptably worn. On slick rock, off camber climbs, the side knobs fold and the tire slides sideways off the rock. Very disconcerting.


----------



## ljcap (Apr 18, 2016)

Silentfoe said:


> On slick rock, off camber climbs, the side knobs fold and the tire slides sideways off the rock. Very disconcerting.


I am getting the same _slight_ feeling of the side knobs folding on off camber climbs, and off camber anything really. I don't rail, I just ride, but yes it is disconcerting. I added 2 psi and it seemed to help but still not completely.

At this point I am not sure if I will keep the FK on or throw something else on that I have piled up in my garage. I am a Maxxis fan, have tried most of their options, and all I want is to not washout the front, and not have to push an anchor up hills. So maybe dhr2 dual compound 2.3. Or maybe I should stay off the internet and go ride more and get better at line choice and technique.

edit: I am on Crest wheels that are 21mm internal, FK 2.35 27.5


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Get some wheels built with rims that aren't reminiscent of a wet noodle :skep: Seriously  Crest are for racer boys looking for the absolutely lightest setup, stiffness not being a concern, even if you only weigh 160lbs they're not stiff enough if you're looking to tyres like the DHR2 etc. You should try the FK on a rim with a 25-30mm internal width and sufficient stiffness.



ljcap said:


> I am getting the same _slight_ feeling of the side knobs folding on off camber climbs, and off camber anything really. I don't rail, I just ride, but yes it is disconcerting. I added 2 psi and it seemed to help but still not completely.
> 
> At this point I am not sure if I will keep the FK on or throw something else on that I have piled up in my garage. I am a Maxxis fan, have tried most of their options, and all I want is to not washout the front, and not have to push an anchor up hills. So maybe dhr2 dual compound 2.3. Or maybe I should stay off the internet and go ride more and get better at line choice and technique.
> 
> edit: I am on Crest wheels that are 21mm internal, FK 2.35 27.5


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I'm on Enve's.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

ljcap said:


> I am getting the same _slight_ feeling of the side knobs folding on off camber climbs, and off camber anything really. I don't rail, I just ride, but yes it is disconcerting. I added 2 psi and it seemed to help but still not completely.
> 
> At this point I am not sure if I will keep the FK on or throw something else on that I have piled up in my garage. I am a Maxxis fan, have tried most of their options, and all I want is to not washout the front, and not have to push an anchor up hills. So maybe dhr2 dual compound 2.3. Or maybe I should stay off the internet and go ride more and get better at line choice and technique.
> 
> edit: I am on Crest wheels that are 21mm internal, FK 2.35 27.5


How much psi are you running? You may be feeling the tire squirming/folding due to low psi and your narrow rim.

I'm 225lb all geared up and run 26/29 psi on Stan's Flow MK3s and have never felt the side knobs "folding"...... Before the Flows, I had a Race Face Aeffect wheelset with a 23mm internal width and I ran 29/31 (tubeless) and never had an issue either.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Washing out is mostly about technique. Tires can only help so much. I use to wash out when I started. Body position is important when weighting your front when its needed as well as bike to body separation. Not applying front brakes in a turn and scrub the speed before entering a turn. These are some of the things which have helped me and I hope it helps you. Other things which cant always be helped in turning into a loose soft shoulder. Yup did that a few times. Flat pedals also goves me more confidence and a few times it saved me by letting me dab quickly. Washing out sucks, especially when you land on your hip bone. Tires do help if you must have every advantage in cornering. Maxxis minions like the dhf and dhr have large supported side knobs and nothing compares. They are a bit heavy for trail riding but your legs will get stronger and the improvement in traction and braking gives you loads of confidence when you point your bike downwards.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

We're not talking about washing out. Thanks though. The side knobs fold over or break loose in off camber soil or especially slick rock.


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

Silentfoe said:


> We're not talking about washing out. Thanks though. The side knobs fold over or break loose in off camber soil or especially slick rock.


There are some areas where for me (loose over hardpack, mostly the kitty litter-like decomposed granite over conrete-like packed dirt) where tires will wash briefly, but when they hook up it's kinda violent and the knob support makes the difference on whether or not they get purchase, flex the casing, but get me turning, or if they fold under and just create this strange wash->slide->gone chain where I can feel that grip is there, but I'm not getting actually hooked up and turned.


----------



## ljcap (Apr 18, 2016)

D Bone said:


> How much psi are you running? You may be feeling the tire squirming/folding due to low psi and your narrow rim.
> 
> I'm 225lb all geared up and run 26/29 psi on Stan's Flow MK3s and have never felt the side knobs "folding"...... Before the Flows, I had a Race Face Aeffect wheelset with a 23mm internal width and I ran 29/31 (tubeless) and never had an issue either.


Was at 16 then bumped it to 18, tubeless, I'm at 160lbs.

lynx, tires are a lot cheaper than wheels, and I have ran the dhr2 2.3 on these wheels, for a few rides, and at only 110 grams heavier than the FK I have always liked the concept, and lots of riders on the forum like them.

silentfoe, I only mentioned washout because it's my own personal worse case scenario.

jackson, thanks, yep I'm on flats, only tried clipless for a little while but like the safe feeling of being able to get out of the pedal.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

ljcap said:


> Was at 16 then bumped it to 18, tubeless, I'm at 160lbs


Per Stan's recommendations you should be at 22/25

Rider Weight in pounds divided by 7 = x
x - 1 = Front tire pressure in PSI
x + 2 = Rear tire pressure in PSI

MTB tires were never meant to be ridden damn near flat.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

D Bone said:


> Per Stan's recommendations you should be at 22/25
> 
> Rider Weight in pounds divided by 7 = x
> x - 1 = Front tire pressure in PSI
> ...


I find that formula works well if I subtract 10psi from the result.


----------



## ljcap (Apr 18, 2016)

D Bone said:


> Per Stan's recommendations you should be at 22/25
> 
> Rider Weight in pounds divided by 7 = x
> x - 1 = Front tire pressure in PSI
> ...


I keep forgetting about Stans formula. Gonna try it next ride. I have a 2.2 ikon out back that I was running at 21...


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

That formula is pointless. So far off from where I ride, with any tire or rim. I'm sure it's off for most people.


----------



## ljcap (Apr 18, 2016)

Silentfoe said:


> That formula is pointless. So far off from where I ride, with any tire or rim. I'm sure it's off for most people.


Off how? Too high?

I am sure tire gauges/pumps vary also, I have a Topeak Joe Blow Sport II floor pump.

Also this is the 1st 120tpi tire I have had on the front so that could possibly be some of what I perceive as the tread 'folding', for me anyway. Who knows....I haven't actually seen the what the tread is doing, just a feeling, and I have seen no damage to the side knobs.

It's funny how on my last couple rides, I have had that folding feeling in that tire, and then I see some similar posts on the forum, so I thought I would chime in.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Way high. I've been riding tubeless for a decade plus and used many pumps. Psi differences aren't the issue. No one tubeless should be over 30 psi.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I dont see how a formula can be exact when you have so many casing thicknesses and rim widths and we all ride different terrains and at different skill levels. It seems like a good starting pt for someone just starting out

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Silentfoe said:


> That formula is pointless. So far off from where I ride, with any tire or rim. I'm sure it's off for most people.


I agree it's mostly pointless but coincidentally it's near exactly what I run (tubeless). ~165# and if I go much less than 25psi I have to tread lightly or else I get rim strikes.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> I agree it's mostly pointless but coincidentally it's near exactly what I run (tubeless). ~165# and if I go much less than 25psi I have to tread lightly or else I get rim strikes.


Yep, exactly.... When done right, rim strikes don't happen. Leave the flat tires for the rock crawlers.


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

^ Agreed. Stupid formulas like what's mentioned above are for noobs that don't know any better. There are too many variable to make any sense of a recommended formula. 
If anyone is riding these FK lower than 21-22 psi your kidding yourself. Side knobs rolling over, of course they will at sub 20 psi pressures. They have tiny side knobs compared to Minions so it's not fair to compared them. The FK is a XC type tire very similar the the Schwalbe NN. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Does the rocket ron fall in the same category?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

No, the rocket ron is a lightweight race tire


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

150# on 23.5 id rims. Been running the fk at 20psi rear and vigilante at 17psi front. Ohio leafy fall weather and they have been working great.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

ljcap said:


> edit: I am on Crest wheels that are 21mm internal, FK 2.35 27.5


Rim is too narrow. The feeling isn't just the side knobs folding, it's the tire nearly being pulled off the rim.


----------



## ljcap (Apr 18, 2016)

92gli said:


> Rim is too narrow. The feeling isn't just the side knobs folding, it's the tire nearly being pulled off the rim.


Actually no it's not. I have about 1000 miles on these wheels and this is the only tire that gives me this feeling. Rocks, small boulders, roots, loose over hard, loose, in the AZ desert. Never burped a tire, never had a rim strike, as far as I know. (edit: at my riding style...)

The other tires I have used have all been 60tpi.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

jacksonlui said:


> Does the rocket ron fall in the same category?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


They are night and day different, at least as a front tire. I had ridden/raced all season on 2.25 x 27.5 RR, wanted more traction for Fall/winter and went 2.35 FK on the front. 200 grams heavier, but way more cornering traction and off-camber wet, rooty sidehills are amazing with the FK - 150 lbs. 23 id rim, 20 psi.
The negative with the FK is its a low volume narrow tire - not even close to 2.35". It measures exactly the same as the RR = 2.25"


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

You probably dont feel the difference with an additional 200g in the front tire

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

OK, I've sipped on the Kool Aid & have got a 2.35 Forekaster on route ^^ 

Will run it up front for Summer trails & out back come Fall/Winter/Spring.

Q: How does it go up front on dry, rocky terrain?

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

It does well.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Another data point for anyone trying to figure out pressures:

155 pounds
Rigid SS
Lezyne Dirt Drive Pump with Gauge
Rims = 26mm internal
Front 22-24 psi (Low end for smooth trails, upper end for rockier trails)
Rear 24-26 psi


I'll occasionally get rim strikes at these pressures, but it's usually only when I miss a line. 

2 or 3 pounds below those pressures, and I can start to feel the tires rolling over in corners.


----------



## newoldskool (Oct 8, 2005)

Love the Forecaster. Run it in the Arizona desert at 21psi front on 35mm carbon rim.185 pounds geared up.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

newoldskool said:


> Love the Forecaster. Run it in the Arizona desert at 21psi front on 35mm carbon rim.185 pounds geared up.


I am so glad to hear this. Do you mind sharing where you ride most in AZ? This tire is on my list, but I was concerned how it would perform on loose over hard pack. (Browns, Deems, Sonoran Preserve)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## newoldskool (Oct 8, 2005)

SoMo and Hawes. Hawes dirt is similar to Browns. Works great on loose over hard and rolls pretty decent.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

newoldskool said:


> SoMo and Hawes. Hawes dirt is similar to Browns. Works great on loose over hard and rolls pretty decent.


And sorry, you running it front and rear? Thanks for the beta. I live in Cave Creek but am very familiar with Hawes and the dirt, yes very similar to my regular rides.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## newoldskool (Oct 8, 2005)

Just front, Ikon on the rear


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Got a few rides on mine, 27.5x2.35 on the front of my new Stumpjumper. Set up tubeless, no idea of pressure sorry, but it's not likely relevant to others anyway.

Seems like a stable, easy steering tyre without that real edgy feeling bite like a High Roller that some love and some hate.

The tyre hasn't gotten upset by loose silt and kitty litter over baked clay and feels stable and predictable. I like it.

It's dry as a desert on my trails right now and with a lot of the above mentioned surfaces. I may try a 2.2 on the rear later on.


----------



## Purdue22 (Dec 22, 2016)

Just FYI to anyone interested in running this as a rear tire. I'm 200#s on a 2016 SW Camber 29 with 30mm ID rims. I'm running the 2.35" FK at 21 psi in the rear with a 2.5" Minon DHF in the front at 19 psi. Much better rolling resistance than the other Minon I had on the back and significantly better traction than the 2.4" Ardent I was running before the Minon. So long as this tire holds up I plan to keep this setup going all winter and perhaps into the spring/summer.

NOTE: For those who commented on the treads feeling like they were rolling underneath themselves (not tire squirm due to low pressure but something different going on) I felt this too in my initial rides. I had this issue when I was at 24 psi but since I have now lowered to 21 psi and the FK is behaving great and there have been absolutely no rim strikes (could probably go lower in psi but as of now I have no need to do so).


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

19 psi is low for 200lbs. I couldn't go below 22psi for my dhr wt 2.4 60tpi. Sounds like it has a nice thick casing

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gooutsidetoday (Sep 15, 2014)

Have about 550 miles on my Forekasters now. Did a Christmas day ride, and punctured the front tire in between knobs, and ended up plugging it (its worth mentioning that I had a very healthy amount of Orange Seal in it).. 

I'm running them front and rear. So far this has been my favorite tire to date. Before that puncture I've had zero issues, and for what it's worth one of the guys riding with me punctured his BRAND new Minion DHF in between tread lugs (riding the ledges at the back 40 in Bella Vista, AR. The trail is an absolute massacre for tires, i personally know at least 8 people who have completely destroyed tires riding it).

I have been considering trying a more burly tire like the Minion or a HRII, but for my riding style and bike (Yeti SB4.5c) the Forekaster really seems to fit the bill. The AR 2.35 does catch my attention, and I very well may go to it for summer riding as a faster rolling rear tire, with the FK up front still. 

My rear tire is looking somewhat worn, but definitely still has life left in it. I'm thinking it will see 700 miles before i change it, but most people would probably run it far longer as I'm picky about any noticeable wear on my equipment. I have decided that I will probably order in another set to have as spares for when it comes time to put new rubber on the Yeti. These are great tires.


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

wow, people love this tire, and love to write about it. from what i can gather, it is a racing tire, a burly racing tire, but definitely marketed as an xc racing tire. are people impressed with it's weight and rolling resistance compared to its stable mates ie. ikon 2.35, beaver 2.25 (i'm just wearing through the beav on the rear, it's been great) with which it should compete directly (both wet weather specialists). it would be on the thin side for my local trails which are well served by the minion twins but they look like lightweight climbing fun.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Inner rim width contributes to how much performance you can get out of the tire. 35mm inner down to 30 should be the better range to avoid sidewall foldover at lower pressure points. And you get more traction because you're creating a bigger contact area with the lower pressure you can run on wider rims. Going wider may lead to grabbiness from squaring off the outer tread based on how rounded the tread profile is.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Got mine ^^

Popping up front tomorrow morning =)

Paired with an Ardent Race 2.2 out back.










Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## mikericci (Oct 29, 2013)

How would the FK compare to a 2.4 Ardent as a rear tire? Planning on running one of these with a DHR2 in front.


----------



## tobiwan (Sep 2, 2009)

For me the FK sounds good but it seems to be on the narrow side. I like very much the widht of the DHR II in 2.4 and what I read is that the FK is definitely much smaller? Any experience with both tires (just in regards to their width/volume)?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

There is no comparison, the Forekaster is actually a great tyre and does a lot of things well, the Ardent did not do anything really well, well it did have volume and that's the only difference you'd notice, the FK is a bit smaller. :skep:



mikericci said:


> How would the FK compare to a 2.4 Ardent as a rear tire? Planning on running one of these with a DHR2 in front.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

targnik said:


> Got mine ^^
> 
> Popping up front tomorrow morning =)
> 
> ...


A LOT of the pics earlier in the thread make the knobs look lower and the spaces between them much bigger. You sold me. I'm grabbing one off ebay right now. Will be paired with a trail boss 2.4 up front (which is too slow and edgy to run on the rear as well).
Based on the measurements people are throwing out there, this appears to be on the same casing as the ikon 2.35 - so why the hell does maxxis charge so much more for the ikons?


----------



## gooutsidetoday (Sep 15, 2014)

92gli said:


> A LOT of the pics earlier in the thread make the knobs look lower and the spaces between them much bigger. You sold me. I'm grabbing one off ebay right now. Will be paired with a trail boss 2.4 up front (which is too slow and edgy to run on the rear as well).
> Based on the measurements people are throwing out there, this appears to be on the same casing as the ikon 2.35 - so why the hell does maxxis charge so much more for the ikons?


I would have to assume that you are wrong about it being the same casing. The 2.35 Ikon appears to have quite a bit more volume than the 2.35 Forekaster. But I could be wrong


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

92gli said:


> A LOT of the pics earlier in the thread make the knobs look lower and the spaces between them much bigger. You sold me. I'm grabbing one off ebay right now. Will be paired with a trail boss 2.4 up front (which is too slow and edgy to run on the rear as well).
> Based on the measurements people are throwing out there, this appears to be on the same casing as the ikon 2.35 - so why the hell does maxxis charge so much more for the ikons?


Not the same casing as the Ikon. Less volume on the FK. The Ikon costs more money because it uses Maxxis 3C triple compound. The FK is 120 TPI but not 3C. This tire does everything well. I have run two FK and also as a rear tire with a 2.4 WT DHR2 up front. Works great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

DEFINITELY not the same casing, not in size and not in compound. I have a 2.4" Ardent and 2.35" Ikon as well as the 2.35" Forekaster and the Ikon & Ardent both use the same casing/are the same volume, whereas the Forekaster uses the same casing as the 2.3" DHF/DHR2.


92gli said:


> A LOT of the pics earlier in the thread make the knobs look lower and the spaces between them much bigger. You sold me. I'm grabbing one off ebay right now. Will be paired with a trail boss 2.4 up front (which is too slow and edgy to run on the rear as well).
> Based on the measurements people are throwing out there, this appears to be on the same casing as the ikon 2.35 - so why the hell does maxxis charge so much more for the ikons?


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Crap. This thing better be bigger than the aggressor 2.3 at least.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

92gli said:


> Crap. This thing better be bigger than the aggressor 2.3 at least.


A riding bud who owns a Carbon Remedy 29er....

Runs the FK out back, paired w/ the HRII 2.3 out front.

The FK looks noticeably bigger than the HRII.

Might actually chuck FK out back and compare it to my 2.35 NN up front.

NB, I do have an XR4 2.4 arriving any day now for front duties.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Here it is on bike pumped up @40psi.

It measures in at 57.74mm on 25.5 ID rim.

My NN 2.35 on same rim measures 59.76mm.

Once it stretches a bit I'll definitely need my new XR4 2.4 to maintain visual balance.

PS - riding impressions to come

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

HR2 2.3" is noticeably smaller than the 2.3" DHF/DHR2 and FK.



targnik said:


> A riding bud who owns a Carbon Remedy 29er....Runs the FK out back, paired w/ the HRII 2.3 out front. The FK looks noticeably bigger than the HRII.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

LyNx said:


> HR2 2.3" is noticeably smaller than the 2.3" DHF/DHR2 and FK.


Really? 

I've ridden HRII & DHRII on my (former) AM mule & I'd say they're about the same... give or take a millimetre. 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## ljcap (Apr 18, 2016)

D Bone said:


> Per Stan's recommendations you should be at 22/25
> 
> Rider Weight in pounds divided by 7 = x
> x - 1 = Front tire pressure in PSI
> ...


Got a couple rides at 22/25, definitely feels better than 18/21, rode some similar trails as I did at the lower pressures, but not exactly the same, so that could also affect my perceived results. I'm going to keep it here for a while.

No, formulas aren't the end all be all, and even Stan's website says it's a 'starting point'.

Topeak Joe Blow Sport II floor pump
21mm internal Crests, FS 27.5
160#
FK 2.35 front, Ikon 2.2 rear


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

My bad, keep forgetting I have the HR2s on my old Flow wheelset which only has an internal width of 22.5mm, my current wheelsets are all 29mm or more. Tried the HR2 on a i25 setup and did not like what it did to it's shape, so stuck them back on the narrower rims. Still though, looking at other guys bike who run the HR2 2.3" on 30mm internal rims they look smaller than the DHF/DHR2 2.3", need to measure them and see if my eyes are playing tricks.


targnik said:


> Really?  I've ridden HRII & DHRII on my (former) AM mule & I'd say they're about the same... give or take a millimetre.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

ljcap said:


> Got a couple rides at 22/25, definitely feels better than 18/21, rode some similar trails as I did at the lower pressures, but not exactly the same, so that could also affect my perceived results. I'm going to keep it here for a while.
> 
> No, formulas aren't the end all be all, and even Stan's website says it's a 'starting point'.


Yep, get those tires pumped up to where they should be and it's a totally different ride.


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

tobiwan said:


> For me the FK sounds good but it seems to be on the narrow side. I like very much the widht of the DHR II in 2.4 and what I read is that the FK is definitely much smaller? Any experience with both tires (just in regards to their width/volume)?


My new (to me) bike came kitted with a DHR2 WT up front (2.4) and Forekaster out back. I was originally under the assumption that I'd be instantly binning the FK to run a Slaughter out back, but the FK is actually a really good tire for this time of year out here. Good amount of braking knobs, rolling resistance on par with an Ardent, and the cornering knobs have enough suppleness that they're impressive. In summer (I ride dry hardpack in the desert southwest) I'll likely be moving to a Slaughter GRID or RockRazer SuperGravity, but I'll be running the FK for right now.

Volume is good (on 30mm IW rims) as is shape, there's some tangible knob wiggle on pavement and hardpack because they're taller knobs than my reference points out back (Ardent, Ikon, MinionSS), but this is seriously an overachieving tire, much like the Ardent Race. In all honesty, in Medium to Loamy XC conditions where tire volume is a plus, I wouldn't hesitate to run a Forekaster in front of an Ardent Race, both in 29x2.35 size (3C fast rolling AR, still has good cornering, the FK rolls well for how much grip is on offer, with excellent mud clearance). As a winter tire for out here, I'm seriously impressed, and since what I'll be replacing it with is a de-facto semislick, I'll just ride the setup I have right now until we get to the dry part of the year.

Anymore, I feel like the Ardent is the universal C student (with the 2.4 getting a B- everywhere), whereas the Forekaster, Ikon, Ardent Race, Minion DHF and DHR are all honor roll tires in EXO/TR/(3C) guise with 2.35-2.5" casings, and depending on the application any tire of interest needs to be compared against one of those four models from Maxxis to be justified as what to run.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

First ride on the FK tonight. 

Very growly getting to the trail. 

Rolling resistance was noticeable coming off an Ardent Race 2.2 out back on the same trails two days past. 

When pointing down that resistance was greatly appreciated. 

I'd say rolling resistance is up there with a Michelin Wild Grip'R 2.25. 

Slightly more than say a DHRII as well.

Will likely run it as my Summer front tyre & out back for Winter fare.

For the $33 usd I paid for it, it'll definitely be a keeper.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Just got the one I ordered. Flattened out, it measures 5.75" edge to edge. I grabbed a used ikon 2.35 I have and it measures 6" edge to edge. Hoping the FK ends up close to that when it stretches a bit. Really like how the tread looks.


----------



## Dr Gigi (Nov 3, 2016)

Santa just brought my 27.5 2.35 FK in the mail! Impressed with the knobs and doesn't look too small. Going to mount tubeless on Easton Arc 30s paired with a 2.4 DHR II up front. Will let ya know how it goes..


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

targnik said:


> First ride on the FK tonight.
> 
> Very growly getting to the trail.
> 
> ...


I don't think the rolling resistance is as much as you say. Definitely not minion rolling resistance. I used the FK front and rear for XC racing and loved it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

You're definitely doing something wrong, my FK rolls WAY better than a 3C DHR2, on Par with a Minion SS, faster than a 2.4" Ardent, as fast as a 2.35" Ikon.


targnik said:


> First ride on the FK tonight. Very growly getting to the trail. Rolling resistance was noticeable coming off an Ardent Race 2.2 out back on the same trails two days past. When pointing down that resistance was greatly appreciated.
> *
> I'd say rolling resistance is up there with a Michelin Wild Grip'R 2.25, Slightly more than say a DHRII as well. *
> 
> Will likely run it as my Summer front tyre & out back for Winter fare. For the $33 usd I paid for it, it'll definitely be a keeper.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

3C DHR is a slug compared to the dual DHRII.

2.3 DHRII is also narrower than the 2.35 FK.

If you've got a 2.2 FK, then that'll be a different kettle of fish.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

I don't understand how a company labels some tires fairly accurately while exaggerating others for no reason. This is a 2.1 at the moment, might stretch to 2.2... Not a 2.35.


----------



## Dr Gigi (Nov 3, 2016)

Just got my new 2.35 FK mounted up tubeless. I will say these things are a pain to seat with just a track pump. Had to go down to local gas station to use their compressor. Never had that problem with Ikon, DHRII, etc. Like most have mentioned earlier, the size was slightly disappointing, definitely not a true 2.35, more like 2.3.

Side by side with 2.4 DHRII. Definietely smaller








Pulled out an old 2.25 Nobby to comp. Definitely bigger








So I figure should be around 2.3


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

On the plus side, this is the best sealing tubeless ready tire I've ever had. Locked on to my light bikes rim with just a little water spritz on the beads. Then it held 35lbs overnight without a drop of sealant.

It's pretty good in slick mud over hardpack, which was about 50% of what I rode today. It was also very good in the dryer sections and techy climbs with rocks.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Dr Gigi said:


> Side by side with 2.4 DHRII. Definietely smaller
> View attachment 1113230


Is that a DHRII WT 2.4? I see those are ARC30 rims?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

I feel the 2.4 DH2 is much more substantial than the 2.3. More volume and larger lugs. 

So, is the FK a more substantial RoRo?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

DrDon said:


> So, is the FK a more substantial RoRo?


I feel like "ardent with more balls" is appropriate. Except this one doesn't come in xl volume.


----------



## Dr Gigi (Nov 3, 2016)

blaklabl said:


> Is that a DHRII WT 2.4? I see those are ARC30 rims?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Yes, thats a 2.4 DHR II, both mounted on Arc 30's. Took the bike out with the new setup for the first time this morning. So far, so good. The FK handled everything I threw at it, had waaay more grip than the 2.35 Ikon, and couldn't really notice a difference in rolling resistance. On the down side, the lower volume casing made for a rougher ride than the higher volume Ikon..


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Dr Gigi said:


> Yes, thats a 2.4 DHR II, both mounted on Arc 30's. Took the bike out with the new setup for the first time this morning. So far, so good. The FK handled everything I threw at it, had waaay more grip than the 2.35 Ikon, and couldn't really notice a difference in rolling resistance. On the down side, the lower volume casing made for a rougher ride than the higher volume Ikon..


But is it the WT (wide trail) version? Sorry to bother I've just been looking for a profile of that tire on that specific rim. Thanks again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm hoping it might have similar rolling resistance to a Nobby Nic with better cornering traction. For our riding, I'm thinking it's most likely to be a rear tire paired with a DH-F in front.

I've got a pair that I'm planning to run both front & rear in an upcoming comparison test against the DH-R Dua Compoundl, Nobby Nic Pacestar and Aggressor Dual Compound


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Here's a side by side (not very clear... I know) w/ my new 2.4 XR4 Team Issue.










Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I must say, almost identical knobs and placement, but the different size knobs, ramping and sipping will make the FK different, but would be cool to have both and compare. I know I like the Bonti TLR casings, they're bullet proof.



targnik said:


> Here's a side by side (not very clear... I know) w/ my new 2.4 XR4 Team Issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Gigi (Nov 3, 2016)

blaklabl said:


> But is it the WT (wide trail) version? Sorry to bother I've just been looking for a profile of that tire on that specific rim. Thanks again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes, thats a 2.4 WT


----------



## bluzar (Jan 15, 2016)

I am now Forekaster front and back. Like many on this thread, I ran a Forekaster front with AR on the back most of the summer and I loved the combo. This past winter, I ran a Nobby Nic on the back for more climbing traction but I needed to purchase a new one this year and was not excited about the NN price tag. Seeing that the NN and Forekaster are similar but reverse rotation, I have the old Forekaster on the back spinning reverse and the new Forekaster on the front. 

I will also say that the old Forekaster has stretched a bunch and looks like a different tire when I compare it to the new one. 

Happy winter trails!


----------



## eyeballs (Sep 16, 2016)

Rode Pisgah over the weekend. Steep, chunky, rooty, wet, leaves, mud, gravel. 27.5x2.35 FK front, 2.2 FK rear. The only time the tires faltered was off-camber slick mud which followed plenty of previous mud to pack them up. When sliding they were pleasantly predictable. I was loving the low weight/rolling resistance on the insanely long gravel climb.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

bluzar said:


> I will also say that the old Forekaster has stretched a bunch and looks like a different tire when I compare it to the new one.


Same exact experience for me too. On my Flow MK3s (29mm) the Forekasters measured 56ishmm at its widest part right after install..... 10 days & 50ish miles later, they are damn near 60mm.


----------



## lawman1991 (Jun 4, 2010)

Anyone had a chance to put a 27.5 x 2.35 Forekaster and the scales and see how much they come in at? Looking to drop some weight off my bike and these like a nice compromise.


----------



## ljcap (Apr 18, 2016)

eyeballs said:


> Rode Pisgah over the weekend. Steep, chunky, rooty, wet, leaves, mud, gravel. 27.5x2.35 FK front, 2.2 FK rear. The only time the tires faltered was off-camber slick mud which followed plenty of previous mud to pack them up. When sliding they were pleasantly predictable. I was loving the low weight/rolling resistance on the insanely long gravel climb.


I'm wondering if the side knobs stick out past the casing on the 2.2 FK?


----------



## alembicf1x (Feb 2, 2004)

lawman1991 said:


> Anyone had a chance to put a 27.5 x 2.35 Forekaster and the scales and see how much they come in at? Looking to drop some weight off my bike and these like a nice compromise.


680g on my Feedback Sports scale.

These tires are very fast rollers compared to the DHF/DHR2 2.3 combo I was running on my Bronson. Running them front and rear.

Nice traction in the wet over roots/rocks and very good mud shedding capabilities. Had to bump it up 1 PSI more than normal (22/24) but they are great a reducing trail chatter while still providing decent sidewall support.

Like others have mentioned they are pretty skinny initially but they do chub up after a few rides. These are very good winter tires and I will continue using them until things start to dry up around here.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

Just weighed two unmounted Forekaster tires: 680g for one Forekaster, 710g for the other

In terms of weight, these are right in the range of Nobby Nics so I'll be curious to see if they roll as fast and whether they corner better.

Great to hear that these roll fast compared to the DHR2 as I've found that the DHR2 is surprisingly no slouch in terms of rolling resistance.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

There are 2 different wheel sizes, and 3 options in each size, so which size and casing did you weigh? As to FK vs the NN, if you're talking the Schwalbe Pace Star vs DC from Maxxis (I think that's a fair comparison), Maxxis wins for sure, Schwalbe is just too hard, or at least that's what it's felt like when I tried a set of regular 29"x2.35" NN PS on wet, mossy, slippery roots and rocks compared to DC Maxxis tyres on same trails.



Spectre said:


> Just weighed two unmounted Forekaster tires: 680g for one Forekaster, 710g for the other
> 
> In terms of weight, these are right in the range of Nobby Nics so I'll be curious to see if they roll as fast and whether they corner better.
> 
> Great to hear that these roll fast compared to the DHR2 as I've found that the DHR2 is surprisingly no slouch in terms of rolling resistance.


----------



## DR.BG (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm putting together a Yeti 4.5c and i'm going to try Maxxis tires on this build. I ran Nobby Nic 29x2.35 front and rear on my Niner Rip9 and didn't have any complaints. 

So i purchased an Ardent Race 29x2.35, Ikon 29x2.35 and now after this thread i went ahead and bought a 29x2.35 Forekaster. What combination front and rear would you run if you had these three tires on your shelf? Im thinking AR on the rear with the FK on the front and shelving the Ikon for now. Louisville, KY midwest trails. Thoughts?


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

DR.BG said:


> I'm putting together a Yeti 4.5c and i'm going to try Maxxis tires on this build. I ran Nobby Nic 29x2.35 front and rear on my Niner Rip9 and didn't have any complaints.
> 
> So i purchased an Ardent Race 29x2.35, Ikon 29x2.35 and now after this thread i went ahead and bought a 29x2.35 Forekaster. What combination front and rear would you run if you had these three tires on your shelf? Im thinking AR on the rear with the FK on the front and shelving the Ikon for now. Louisville, KY midwest trails. Thoughts?


Definitely FK front and AR rear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

coolhand80 said:


> Definitely FK front and AR rear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curious what the size difference will be between the FK & the AR 2.35's...sounds like the FK is slightly undersized (or not as voluminous).


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

I was responding to the previous post asking about the weight of 27.5 x 2.35 tires. There's only one version of those: Dual Compound/EXO/TR.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

LyNx said:


> There are 2 different wheel sizes, and 3 options in each size, so which size and casing did you weigh?


I was responding to the previous post asking about the weight of 27.5 x 2.35 tires. There's only one version of those: Dual Compound/EXO/TR.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

The AR 2.35, whilst not as nobly... is bigger than the FK 2.35.

A more aesthetic combo would be FK 2.35 front and AR 2.2 rear.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Quoting the post you're responding to helps the rest of us know exactly what you're going on about ;-)



Spectre said:


> I was responding to the previous post asking about the weight of 27.5 x 2.35 tires. There's only one version of those: Dual Compound/EXO/TR.
> 
> 
> LyNx said:
> ...


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

LyNx said:


> Quoting the post you're responding to helps the rest of us know exactly what you're going on about ;-)


For sure


----------



## Dr Gigi (Nov 3, 2016)

Just took the 2.35 FK out for a ride this morning in really wet conditions. Fantastic traction on the rear over some super slick rocks and roots. No comparison to the Ikon or AR I've had on back before. I think I'm sold on this as my winter setup with the 2.4 DHR II up front. Hell, it might be a year round setup with how well it is rolling!


----------



## alembicf1x (Feb 2, 2004)

Dr Gigi said:


> Just took the 2.35 FK out for a ride this morning in really wet conditions. Fantastic traction on the rear over some super slick rocks and roots. No comparison to the Ikon or AR I've had on back before. I think I'm sold on this as my winter setup with the 2.4 DHR II up front. Hell, it might be a year round setup with how well it is rolling!


If only the FKs had the same side knobs as the DHF/DHR2, I would run them year round for sure. They roll effortlessly and are super smooth, but I don't like how they handle fast turns. The side knobs are a bit too small and squirmy for me.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Just did a mixed terrain 21km on my combo of 2.35FK front and 2.2AR rear (27.5).

All kinds of dry terrain - tarmac, dirt roads, doubletrack and flowing and also tight singletrack with loose rocks, loose soil, tight bermed turns, tight flat turns, dry gumleaves.

The only time the FK stumbled was on turns covered with dried leaves, which are slick as hell, and on loose rocks which will upset even an MX bike.

I really like the FK and the FK and AR combo rolls well and have enough traction for me.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

lawman1991 said:


> Anyone had a chance to put a 27.5 x 2.35 Forekaster and the scales and see how much they come in at? Looking to drop some weight off my bike and these like a nice compromise.


27.5 x 2.35.
Was hoping mine would stretch, but it is not budging after 150 KM and leaving it inflated at 40 psi for a few days a couple of times. Its tiny at 2.25" and low volume.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

xc71 said:


> 27.5 x 2.35.
> Was hoping mine would stretch, but it is not budging after 150 KM and leaving it inflated at 40 psi for a few days a couple of times. Its tiny at 2.25" and low volume.


Ignitor style sizing on that one, by the sounds....


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

So unfortunate, knocks it off my list. I want volume first and foremost.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

On what size rim? My 29"x2.35" @ 22 PSI measures out to 58.5mm at casing, which when converted is 2.3" which is good for me at that pressure when stated pressure is min 35 PSI, on an i29mm rim.



xc71 said:


> 27.5 x 2.35.
> Was hoping mine would stretch, but it is not budging after 150 KM and leaving it inflated at 40 psi for a few days a couple of times. Its tiny at 2.25" and low volume.


----------



## Dr Gigi (Nov 3, 2016)

LyNx said:


> On what size rim? My 29"x2.35" @ 22 PSI measures out to 58.5mm at casing, which when converted is 2.3" which is good for me at that pressure when stated pressure is min 35 PSI, on an i29mm rim.


Yeah I agree. Mine is mounted on a 30mm Arc 30, and while I don't have calipers, it fits right in between a 2.25 Nobby Nic and a 2.4 DHR II, both on 30mm rims. So 2.3 is about right.


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

Dr Gigi said:


> Yeah I agree. Mine is mounted on a 30mm Arc 30, and while I don't have calipers, it fits right in between a 2.25 Nobby Nic and a 2.4 DHR II, both on 30mm rims. So 2.3 is about right.











Mine measures 2.3 on i30mm wheels

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Purdue22 (Dec 22, 2016)

Purdue22 said:


> Just FYI to anyone interested in running this as a rear tire. I'm 200#s on a 2016 SW Camber 29 with 30mm ID rims. I'm running the 2.35" FK at 21 psi in the rear with a 2.5" Minon DHF in the front at 19 psi. Much better rolling resistance than the other Minon I had on the back and significantly better traction than the 2.4" Ardent I was running before the Minon. So long as this tire holds up I plan to keep this setup going all winter and perhaps into the spring/summer.
> 
> NOTE: For those who commented on the treads feeling like they were rolling underneath themselves (not tire squirm due to low pressure but something different going on) I felt this too in my initial rides. I had this issue when I was at 24 psi but since I have now lowered to 21 psi and the FK is behaving great and there have been absolutely no rim strikes (could probably go lower in psi but as of now I have no need to do so).


FYI - Less than 100 miles on my Forekaster rear tire and I just got a puncture in between the treads like others here have reported (very small but I lose about 1-2 psi a day and I can see the sealant trying to work). Stans is having a hard time keeping it sealed so I am about to put a plug in it. I love the tires low rolling resistance, weight, and grip but perhaps for my riding here (Marin) the tire just isn't strong enough for the sharp rocks. Always a balance of weight versus strength (and perhaps luck). I will continue to run it as long as I can since there is tons of tread left and will update if there are any other failures.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Here's the FK vs XR4...

By my scientific tape measure the FK on a 25.5 ID rim measures out at 58mm (2.28 inches)...

For the record the XR4 on the same rim measures out at 59mm (2.32 inches)










Both tyres are undersized according to their specs...

But, I like them both.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

I am looking at the 27.5 x 2.35 Forekaster for the front wheel of a knolly endorphin build I am currently doing for my wife. I think the combination of grip, weight, rolling resistance have me convinced for a front tire. 

What do you think is good to pair with it in the back? I would want something that rolls a bit better, doesn't wash while cornering, and still has solid braking/climbing traction, and has a similar weight.

I was thinking either the 2.35 AR, minion SS....or? Recommendations?


----------



## eyeballs (Sep 16, 2016)

I recommend the 2.25 FK rear (which is what I'm using, with a 2.35 fk up front). For me the combo seems to hit a sweet spot in the compromise of grip, weight, and rolling resistance for the majority of the riding I do. Rolling resistance might be slightly better with an AR out back, but I'll take the extra grip and lower weight of the FK.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

eyeballs said:


> I recommend the 2.25 FK rear.


I'm just a bit worried about the lack of volume the 2.20 FK may show, especially because reports of the 2.35 are that its narrow.


----------



## eyeballs (Sep 16, 2016)

They do run slightly narrow, but coming from a 2.35 xr3 out back I notice only the weight loss and lower rolling resistance. No loss in climbing grip (fk might even be better) and slight, if any, loss in cornering grip. And when the back does get loose, it's way more predictable than the xr3 was.


----------



## Purdue22 (Dec 22, 2016)

Unless your wife is railing corners I think you are going to be fine whatever you choose. I am running an FK in the rear now (with durability still in question from an early hole on the tread side) with a DHF (2.5x29) up front; however, when the weather gets a bit better I will be replacing the FK with a Minon SS...


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

She's a ripper and the terrain is demanding in Pisgah so I don't want to put her at a disadvantage. I know something like a tomahawk would not cut it but I'm curious if something like a minion SS would roll better in the back. But if the FK actually rolls well maybe id go 2.35 F and R. 

It's hard to make legit suggestions for her because I run magic Mary F and aggressor R but that would be too much meat.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

If you've got dry or loose over hardpack, then I'd definitely skip the Minion SS, no braking traction in those conditions. I'd more put the Ardent Race or another 2.35" Forekaster on the back to pair with the front. Going from your description though, I'd be very tempted to put her on the same combo I run, which is Forekaster 2.35" rear/DHF 2.3" or DHR2 _(lighter than the DHF, not as ultimate a front, but really good)_ in front, if you do that I think you'll quickly find her riding improves due to confidence in that combo. Forekaster is a damn fast rolling tyre.



LaXCarp said:


> She's a ripper and the terrain is demanding in Pisgah so I don't want to put her at a disadvantage. I know something like a tomahawk would not cut it but I'm curious if something like a minion SS would roll better in the back. But if the FK actually rolls well maybe id go 2.35 F and R.
> 
> It's hard to make legit suggestions for her because I run magic Mary F and aggressor R but that would be too much meat.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

LyNx said:


> Forekaster 2.35" rear/DHF 2.3" or DHR2 _(lighter than the DHF, not as ultimate a front, but really good)_ in front, .


Thanks for the advice Lynx. Tires are somewhere where I certainly agonize before purchasing, it can be frustrating. It gets amplified a bit for her bike because she doesn't weigh much (110lbs) so I find tires are something that can really help transform the bike and make the ride feel light. She also doesn't place as much abuse on sidewalls due to this but still needs the grip that the knobs provide.

My goal has been to find 650g tires for her that provide the characteristics described earlier. I know the cornering knobs are most robust on the DHF/DHR II and for my bike a tire like that is a no brainer but I'm debating if the additional 100+g penalty will pay off in performance gain on her bike.

Her previous tire set up was a Geax (vittoria) goma F and nobby nic R....which is pretty comparable to a DHF F and FK R.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well then, if that's the case, I'd go with either another FK 2.35" rear or the Ardent Race 2.35" rear. No clue what that weight is like, weighed that when I was like 10 years old  but the DHR2 in DC EXO/TR is 800g for the 2.3" 3C is 805g and the FK 2.3" really does roll very fast_ (better than a NN IMH)_, so I still say try that combo for her DHR2 r/FK r. Going with the DC over the 3C will definitely help "speed up" any Maxxis tyres rolling resistance, so despite the small weight difference between the 2, they can roll vastly different.



LaXCarp said:


> Thanks for the advice Lynx. Tires are somewhere where I certainly agonize before purchasing, it can be frustrating. It gets amplified a bit for her bike because she doesn't weigh much (110lbs) so I find tires are something that can really help transform the bike and make the ride feel light. She also doesn't place as much abuse on sidewalls due to this but still needs the grip that the knobs provide.
> 
> My goal has been to find 650g tires for her that provide the characteristics described earlier. I know the cornering knobs are most robust on the DHF/DHR II and for my bike a tire like that is a no brainer but I'm debating if the additional 100+g penalty will pay off in performance gain on her bike.
> 
> Her previous tire set up was a Geax (vittoria) goma F and nobby nic R....which is pretty comparable to a DHF F and FK R.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

What about the rocket ron? Ive been having good luck with that 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OttaCee (Jul 24, 2013)

300 mile update: Ran the 2.35 x 29 Forekaster on the rear of my Rip 9. Immediately loved the grip in wet/damp conditions and bite on punchy climbs. But what bothered me was the rolling resistance, in most cases I was losing (1 mph avg) on the flats. Going downhill, the resistance was needed, braking is excellent, tracks well. 

Getting the tire pressure right is what eventually make me love this tire more. Once I dialed in the PSI, it was about as fast as my Ignitor (spring rear tire). 

After hearing more people running the Forekaster up front, I swapped the FK with a 2.35 Ignitor rear. This setup is amazing! Less on-off feeling with the 2.4 Ardent, the FK rolls fast, cuts without hesitation. While it doesnt have that volume, its not the end of the world and more confidence than the 2.4 Ardent. Looks like the FK stays up front till the end of spring then decide if I move back to the Ardent or something else. 

But next fall/spring, will definitely be running FK front and back.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Imma run my 2.35 FK out the back come winter, with a Shorty up the front.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Interestingly, today I hit a wet patch on a smooth section of fire road, from water leaking from the nearby water race. On a moderate left hand bend the Forekaster I have on the front went right out from under me and almost sent me over. Same thing on the way back later on. Maybe an inch of mud over the surface.

Will definitely be running a Shorty up front come winter....

Liking the FK in the otherwise dry conditions though.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Remember, that while it's a really good tyre, especially in wet, it is only a Dual Compound version, not 3C, so you're not going to get that extra grip the 3C compound provides. Personally I'm waiting for them to announce it available in Double Down casing and 3C compound sometime later this year.



Sideknob said:


> Interestingly, today I hit a wet patch on a smooth section of fire road, from water leaking from the nearby water race. On a moderate left hand bend the Forekaster I have on the front went right out from under me and almost sent me over. Same thing on the way back later on. Maybe an inch of mud over the surface.
> 
> Will definitely be running a Shorty up front come winter....
> 
> Liking the FK in the otherwise dry conditions though.


----------



## Adodero (Jul 16, 2009)

LaXCarp said:


> She's a ripper and the terrain is demanding in Pisgah...


My experience running the Forekaster in Pisgah is that it does OK, it's better than the Ardent but I would want something meatier, especially right now.

I was surprised at how well it grips on wet, rootier trails (e.g. Sycamore, Cove Creek) and on the climbs. It rolls really fast, I'd put it close to the Ardent in rolling. The traction in places like DuPont is pretty good when it's wet.

Where you start to lose is when the trail turns rocky and/or muddy. I ended up taking mine off because it was just too risky on trails like Daniel's Ridge or Spencer Gap, where the rocks get wet and traction becomes harder to find. Muddier trails like the left side of Daniel's was even worse, I had no braking traction in the rear at all.

Of all places, I actually lost the rear end on Jim Branch due to a small wet spot on the trail, which was the end of it for me. A spot that small shouldn't cause me to even remotely lose traction, especially in a place like Pisgah where the terrain can be so unforgiving of even small mistakes. It just doesn't handle it well enough for me to have confidence in it.

Braking traction was pretty good, cornering traction was OK. Compliance was good, it didn't feel super stiff or firm like Minions do.

I'd consider myself in the intermediate category (comfortably handle Middle Black, Daniel's Ridge both directions, Cedar/Burnt, etc; Farlow/Pilot are out of reach) in terms of bike handling, if that gives you a point of reference for skill wise. I was running it on a 5010v2 on 27mm internal rims.

I went back to HRII 2.4 3C F and HRII 2.3 3C R. It's draggy on the climbs, but I'm not racing and I'd rather have confidence in my tires going down some of the trails there. When summer rolls around, I may consider going back to the Forekaster or a Nobby Nic. My desire / care about rolling resistance diminishes every time I see the side of a mountain in Pisgah and think what it would be like tumbling down in. My advice would be to favor control over anything else, especially there and especially while it's wet.

A 3C version, I expect, would do considerably better


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Remember, that while it's a really good tyre, especially in wet, it is only a Dual Compound version, not 3C, so you're not going to get that extra grip the 3C compound provides. Personally I'm waiting for them to announce it available in Double Down casing and 3C compound sometime later this year.


TBH I think it was the tread design and depth really. And the rounder profile. Just not enough to dig through, rather than float on the soft mud and get put offline.

Come winter I'll try a Shorty on the front and put the FK on the back.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

Adodero said:


> My experience running the Forekaster in Pisgah is that it does OK, it's better than the Ardent but I would want something meatier, especially right now.


Thanks for the firsthand review for the same trails we ride. This has me thinking to go with a trailstar 2.35 nobby nic out front, still undecided on the rear. That should still be about 100g lighter than the Goma she was running previously. We ride it all in Pisgah, and Im lucky that the more technical the better for her so I should probably heir on the side of reliable traction.


----------



## Adodero (Jul 16, 2009)

LaXCarp said:


> Thanks for the firsthand review for the same trails we ride. This has me thinking to go with a trailstar 2.35 nobby nic out front, still undecided on the rear. That should still be about 100g lighter than the Goma she was running previously. We ride it all in Pisgah, and Im lucky that the more technical the better for her so I should probably heir on the side of reliable traction.


Maybe another NN in the back? PaceStar maybe?

I feel like losing traction in the rear can be just as bad as the front, especially up there and especially if she's pinning it down some of the technical trails. It really sucks lugging a heavy, slow rolling tire up those trails, but I think it rewards you in control when it gets nasty. Some of the technical climbs, it really helps to have a grippier tire too, especially in the back, and no one is going particularly fast anyway, so it's better to have a tire that can grip and not spin out.

Frankly, I've yet to find a tire for WNC that I feel like covers all the bases for the rear. When I run a 2.3 HRII 3C, I feel like it's a lead weight dragging me back the whole way, but I'm grateful for it when I blast through a wet spot or need the traction in Pisgah. In DuPont, I feel like it's too much tire and I suffer on the climbs and have to pedal a lot more on the descents, but that said, I can really push it into corners and not worry about wet spots or loose corners.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

LaXCarp said:


> I am looking at the 27.5 x 2.35 Forekaster for the front wheel of a knolly endorphin build I am currently doing for my wife. I think the combination of grip, weight, rolling resistance have me convinced for a front tire.
> 
> What do you think is good to pair with it in the back? I would want something that rolls a bit better, doesn't wash while cornering, and still has solid braking/climbing traction, and has a similar weight.
> 
> I was thinking either the 2.35 AR, minion SS....or? Recommendations?


How about a Magic Mary front, Hans Damf pacestar rear?


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

Zerort said:


> How about a Magic Mary front, Hans Damf pacestar rear?


Just too much beef for her. I run a magic mary front and wouldn't do that to my wife. I also think the hans dampf is a poor choice for a rear tire having personally run it myself in the past. The most tire I'd go up front for her would be a minion DHF but I'd like something lighter than 800'ish grams that it comes in at.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

Adodero said:


> Maybe another NN in the back? PaceStar maybe?
> 
> Frankly, I've yet to find a tire for WNC that I feel like covers all the bases for the rear.


Yea maybe the 2.25 pacestar NN in the rear.

You should look into the DHR II or the aggressor for the rear. I currently run the aggressor and it checks off most of the boxes as a pretty good all around rear tire for Pisgah conditions.


----------



## eyeballs (Sep 16, 2016)

While I've had no problems at DuPont and Pisgah with the forekasters, 75% of my riding is on more xc type trails closer to where I live (North GA) and if the majority of my riding was at pisgah and dupont, I think I'd mount my 2.4 High roller back up front and use my 2.35 forekaster out back. Though I'd also probably want more bike than my 120mm travel Fuel ex 27.5.


----------



## HoJo (Jan 26, 2004)

LaXCarp said:


> Yea maybe the 2.25 pacestar NN in the rear.
> 
> You should look into the DHR II or the aggressor for the rear. I currently run the aggressor and it checks off most of the boxes as a pretty good all around rear tire for Pisgah conditions.


My wife is also 110lbs and rides aggressive trails. We have found casing suppleness and low tire pressure to be key for good grip in addition to compound and tread pattern. 
She runs a Hans D 2.35 trail upfront and a NN 2.25 pace outback when traction is needed switches to a Rock razor out back for dryer trails. She runs 15-17 psi upfront and 18-20psi rear. I would think the DHF and the Gomas, which I like at 170lbs, are way to stiff a casing for my wife.


----------



## beefsteak (Jun 24, 2016)

Anyone tried the forekasters on dry summer conditions? Wonder how they will fare since they are optimized for wet conditions. I'm currently on the nobby nics and considering switching over.


----------



## Purdue22 (Dec 22, 2016)

Not super dry but it's okay. Its durability is just like the NN in my opinion, not great... I'm moving to a minion dhf SS back for the summer with a trusty 2.5 DHF front.


----------



## Porkchop_Power (Jul 30, 2008)

I run the Forekaster in Colorado which has very dry conditions most of the time. Most lower elevation trails are actually dusty right now in February and the Forekaster handles excellent, much better than the Ardent in my opinion. I know they were supposedly designed for mud but we don't ride when it is muddy here.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

beefsteak said:


> Anyone tried the forekasters on dry summer conditions? Wonder how they will fare since they are optimized for wet conditions. I'm currently on the nobby nics and considering switching over.


http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/anyone-ran-maxxis-forecaster-1008764-3.html#post12801866


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thoughts on running HR II 2.3 front, Forekaster 2.35 (more like 2.2) rear for dry conditions with a lot of dust and loose over hardpack?
I have no doubts of the High Roller, but I'm feeling like it's too much tire for me.
How does it compare to the Forekaster as front tire? Could it be just fine to run the Forekaster front and something faster on the rear?


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Love it myself, running it usually very dry conditions in Arizona.


----------



## beefsteak (Jun 24, 2016)

Porkchop_Power said:


> I run the Forekaster in Colorado which has very dry conditions most of the time. Most lower elevation trails are actually dusty right now in February and the Forekaster handles excellent, much better than the Ardent in my opinion. I know they were supposedly designed for mud but we don't ride when it is muddy here.





D Bone said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/anyone-ran-maxxis-forecaster-1008764-3.html#post12801866





randyharris said:


> Love it myself, running it usually very dry conditions in Arizona.


Thanks for the advice. I just ordered a pair and can't wait to ride on them.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Pressure is key, especially with the Forekaster, too high and you will roll fast and get fairly decent grip, but on off camber it'll slip out, too low and excellent traction, but roll a bit slow, possible pinch flat. When I say too high or too low we're talking 1-2 PSI either way. Right now not hammering anything with it being fairly dry, I weigh about 180lbs geared to ride and run 24 PSI in the rear on my FK on an i25 rim, FS 105/130 bike.


beefsteak said:


> Thanks for the advice. I just ordered a pair and can't wait to ride on them.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

LyNx said:


> Pressure is key, especially with the Forekaster, too high and you will roll fast and get fairly decent grip, but on off camber it'll slip out, too low and excellent traction, but roll a bit slow, possible pinch flat. When I say too high or too low we're talking 1-2 PSI either way. Right now not hammering anything with it being fairly dry, I weigh about 180lbs geared to ride and run 24 PSI in the rear on my FK on an i25 rim, FS 105/130 bike.


Fore sure. I'm 220lbs all geared up and I go with 26/29psi with my 29x2.35s on 29mm Flow MK3s. I'm far, far away from the 'lowest psi is bestest psi' group that seems to be running rampant these days, and have never had a rim strike in my rock SoCal high desert terrain.

I agree that 2-3 psi can make a big difference, and it took me several rides to settle on my psi.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm 240 ready to ride & I'm at 28/29 psi out back...

I may drop a couple more as I've moved to an AM HT. Big cushy tires are going to be a must >.<

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Sold


----------



## ljcap (Apr 18, 2016)

D Bone said:


> I have a 'like new' Forekaster (29x2.35) for sale in the classifieds for a great price.....


Change your mind about the fk? Care to talk about it?

I just put mine back on, the rear, 2.35, replaced a moderately worn ardent 2.25, got the dhr2 2.3 up front and going to keep that there for a while.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

ljcap said:


> Change your mind about the fk? Care to talk about it?
> 
> I just put mine back on, the rear, 2.35, replaced a moderately worn ardent 2.25, got the dhr2 2.3 up front and going to keep that there for a while.


Yea, once I went to a 30mm ID rim, the sidewalls started to take a serious beating in my rocky terrain.... They never failed, but I don't really know how they didn't as some of the cuts were very deep. They were perfect on my 23mm rims, and I never had a single cut in over 600 miles on the exact same trails.

I found a great price on a pair of Schwalbe Nobby Nics Snakeskin/PaceStar 2.35s and am running those right now.... Kind of like a Forekaster or Ground Control, but only on a massive amount of steroids.

Still love the Forekasters, but just not on my I9 Enduro 30.5mm rims.


----------



## beefsteak (Jun 24, 2016)

I just got a pair of 27.5 x 2.35 Forekasters.
First thing I noticed. They seem to be of the same width or slightly narrower than the 2.25 Nobby Nics I had previously.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

beefsteak said:


> I just got a pair of 27.5 x 2.35 Forekasters.
> First thing I noticed. They seem to be of the same width or slightly narrower than the 2.25 Nobby Nics I had previously.


They are actually 2.20" on my digital scale, not a big volume air tire, but don't let it dissuade you - they ride really well.


----------



## ljcap (Apr 18, 2016)

beefsteak said:


> I just got a pair of 27.5 x 2.35 Forekasters.
> First thing I noticed. They seem to be of the same width or slightly narrower than the 2.25 Nobby Nics I had previously.


We think they will stretch a bit after being mounted.

Mine measures ~2.3 across the knobs, ~2.25 casing, at 25 psi, 21mm internal crest wheels, chinese dial calipers, after about a month being on.


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 17, 2004)

Yep, my Forekasters definitely stretched as well.


----------



## Adodero (Jul 16, 2009)

Anyone get their hands on the 2.6 Forekaster? What does it measure? 

Curious if I can get these to clear on a non-Plus bike.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Unless you have a dedicated XC whip, a 2.6 anything is going to fit. Especially any undersized Maxxis tire.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

2.6 Forekaster?

There's a 2.6 Forekaster?


Got a couple of months on my 27.5x2.35 FK front, 2.2 AR rear combo. Happy enough. The only places the FK has let go suddenly, is on some fine mud and hitting dry gumleaves sheeted across the trail. These being like bits of thin plastic and super slippery.

Have cut the AR sidewall once on the point of a busted stick. FK holding up fine. Both wearing very well. EXO versions running TL on 30i Roval rims on my Stumpy FSR.

The FK at times just needs that extra conscious effort on the inside hand on turns to get the edging knobs over, unlike square tyres like the HR etc, where those edge teeth are there almost all the time.

Will try FK on the rear over winter, with a 2.3 Shorty up front. Can't wait to try that one!


----------



## Graveldad (Mar 31, 2015)

Finally got a real ride on my forekaster. On the back of a 130/140mm trail bike, replaced a 2.4 dhr2. It's a solid tire, not quite dhr2 level of traction but completely rideable and it rolls noticeably easier. Needs 2-3 extra psi compared to the dhr. I was able to quickly forget about it, that's high praise!


----------



## nickd111 (Jan 29, 2015)

To anyone who has run specifically a DHF 2.3 and Forekaster 2.35 rear: any oddness about the larger size tire out back? If I'm 100% set on a 2.3 front would I be better off with the 2.2 forekaster in the rear?


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

Still got my Forekaster unmounted, haven't figured out its best use yet. My ROS SS is running and Ardent 2.4 front, Ikon 2.35 rear, been thinking as well about an Ardent Race 2.35, but not sure about the F/R configuration.


----------



## Graveldad (Mar 31, 2015)

Maybe this will help for sizing questions, on a 25.5mm internal width flow rim the forekaster is 57mm wide. It stretched about 2mm after a 2 hour ride on rocky trails. A 2.4 dhr2 on the same rim is 60.5mm


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

nickd111 said:


> To anyone who has run specifically a DHF 2.3 and Forekaster 2.35 rear: any oddness about the larger size tire out back? If I'm 100% set on a 2.3 front would I be better off with the 2.2 forekaster in the rear?


The FK runs small so it's not strange looking. The FK 2.35 measures about 2.25-2.3 once it stretches a little. This is on i30mm wheels

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

garcia said:


> Still got my Forekaster unmounted, haven't figured out its best use yet. My ROS SS is running and Ardent 2.4 front, Ikon 2.35 rear, been thinking as well about an Ardent Race 2.35, but not sure about the F/R configuration.


Forekaster front and ardent race rear?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Graveldad (Mar 31, 2015)

coolhand80 said:


> Forekaster front and ardent race rear?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought those two tires for a fast rolling set, I just can't bring myself to pull my dhf off the front though. Loving the endless grip on my crappy, sandy, rocky trails. Whenever I try that set I'll post a quick review.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Nope, none at all, 2.35" FK looks a bit smaller because the knobs are no where the size of the DHF, but it's a great combo, really love it, and if you do measure them you'll find out that they measure out the same 57mm casing - they use the same carcass/casing AFAIK. Just waiting for them to release the 3C Maxx *** option to try FK F&R, also waiting for the 29x2.6" option.



nickd111 said:


> To anyone who has run specifically a DHF 2.3 and Forekaster 2.35 rear: any oddness about the larger size tire out back? If I'm 100% set on a 2.3 front would I be better off with the 2.2 forekaster in the rear?


----------



## nickd111 (Jan 29, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks for the replies!


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

LyNx said:


> Nope, none at all, 2.35" FK looks a bit smaller because the knobs are no where the size of the DHF, but it's a great combo, really love it, and if you do measure them you'll find out that they measure out the same 57mm casing - they use the same carcass/casing AFAIK. Just waiting for them to release the 3C Maxx *** option to try FK F&R, also waiting for the 29x2.6" option.


Is maxxis coming out with the 3C on the Forekaster? It is out now, as I saw a Scott Spark Ultimate running F/R 29 x 2.35 FK which had 3C, but I am guessing this OEM only right now.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I picked up a Forekaster 27.5x2.6 last week (from Maxxis). I went with the 60tpi model since I wanted to run it in the rear. I'm running 38mm ID rims and the tire measured out to 2.46 wide at the knobs. On the same rim a Rekon+ 2.8 measures 2.66 at the knobs and the Ardent 2.4 was 2.34 at the knobs. Height wise the Forekaster 2.6 was just over 28", about a 1/4" bigger than the Ardent 2.4, and a 1/4" smaller than the Rekon+ 2.8. 

As far as performance it rolls slower than the Ardent 2.4, but Sheds mud real nice and I was able to corner real hard with confidence. I dropped the tire down to 14psi and the sidewalls started to roll, but up around 18psi it felt rock solid. So far it is a nice match for my DHF 2.5WT up front.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

How does it compare to the rekon in rolling resistance and cornering grip?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CFH (Oct 27, 2015)

Is anyone having issues with the 2.35 on a wider rim? Like a 29mm ID... I would be using this as a front tire.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a Rekon 2.8 on my hardtail, and the Forekaster 2.6 feels a little slower. It sheds mud way better though and doesnt clog up like the Rekon does. Since they are both rear tires cornering grip doesnt come into play as much as a front tire, but the Forekaster does has the edge here, atleast in softer conditions. I originally planned on ordering the Rekon 2.6, but Maxxis only has it currently available in the 120tpi model, which I dont want as a rear tire. The Forekaster is currently available in both.

The Forekaster reminds me a lot of the Specialized Purgatory, but lighter and better mud shedding ability.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

CFH said:


> Is anyone having issues with the 2.35 on a wider rim? Like a 29mm ID... I would be using this as a front tire.


Running one as a front tyre on my 27.5 FSR Stumpjumper, 30mm ID. Tyre measured 2.31 at the edging tread when first mounted.

Has worked great so far over summer in all dry conditions.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

If only the 2.35 was 2.35 o_0

Need more volume out back on my 29er AM HT (Summer fare).

Will be fine out back for softer, Wintery trails.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

targnik said:


> If only the 2.35 was 2.35 o_0
> 
> Need more volume out back on my 29er AM HT (Summer fare).
> 
> ...


Yeah, at 2.31 on a 30ID rim I can only imagine it would be 2.2something on a 19mm ID rim.


----------



## jaks (Feb 2, 2005)

2.35 works great on my 28mm inside width but I prob would think twice if it was on a 30mm+ rim. Tire is on the narrow side.


----------



## Davex1 (May 5, 2016)

Mr. Lynch said:


> I have a Rekon 2.8 on my hardtail, and the Forekaster 2.6 feels a little slower. It sheds mud way better though and doesnt clog up like the Rekon does. Since they are both rear tires cornering grip doesnt come into play as much as a front tire, but the Forekaster does has the edge here, atleast in softer conditions. I originally planned on ordering the Rekon 2.6, but Maxxis only has it currently available in the 120tpi model, which I dont want as a rear tire. The Forekaster is currently available in both.
> 
> The Forekaster reminds me a lot of the Specialized Purgatory, but lighter and better mud shedding ability.


Where did you see they are both specifically designed as rear tires ?

From what I heard both work well as front tire.

I'm looking at Rekon 2.6 rear and forekaster 2.6 front combo but in 60 TPI and they seems hard to find. If someone knows where to find them it would be appreciated to have the link.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Sorry, I didnt mean to say they are rear specific tires, I was just comparing the their use as a rear tire. I havent tried a Forekaster up front. 

I have a Rekon 2.8 on the Front and rear of my hardtail, and i think it is a much better rear tire for my conditions and riding style. I prefer a front tire that does not have a bunch of knobs in the transition zone like the Rekon does. Its still a really good tire and I probably wont swap it out though because it has a perfect balance of traction, weight and rolling speed. 

I ordered my 2.6 tires straight from Maxxis. It cost a little more but I didnt want to wait! I'm using my 2.6 with a DHF 2.5WT up front. the 2.6 is a few mm wider, but the diameter is about the same if you measure to the top of the knobs.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Davex1 said:


> Where did you see they are both specifically designed as rear tires ?
> 
> From what I heard both work well as front tire.
> 
> I'm looking at Rekon 2.6 rear and forekaster 2.6 front combo but in 60 TPI and they seems hard to find. If someone knows where to find them it would be appreciated to have the link.


Universalcycles.com has the 2.6 in stock for $63

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Davex1 (May 5, 2016)

jacksonlui said:


> Universalcycles.com has the 2.6 in stock for $63
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


72.06 USD but for the 120 TPI version maxxis forekaster 2.6.

Maxxis are hard to find in Canada and I can get the Spec GC/Purgatory Grid 2.6 for 70.00$ ea. CDN. at my local shop, no shipping cost. So I think I will have to forget maxxis for now and get spec tires instead. Nobby nic apex 2.6 seems to be a good choice also but are much more expensive.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

My LBS carries specialized and I can get the Specialized 2.6 tires for pretty cheap, but they are HEAVY in comparison. 
CG 2.6 - 880g
Purgatory 2.6 - 940g
Forekaster 2.6 (120tpi) - 785g
Rekon 2.6 (120tpi) - 730g


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

jacksonlui said:


> Universalcycles.com has the 2.6 in stock for $63
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Oh. I was referring to the rekon 2.6

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Davex1 (May 5, 2016)

Mr. Lynch said:


> My LBS carries specialized and I can get the Specialized 2.6 tires for pretty cheap, but they are HEAVY in comparison.
> CG 2.6 - 880g
> Purgatory 2.6 - 940g
> Forekaster 2.6 (120tpi) - 785g
> Rekon 2.6 (120tpi) - 730g


Yes grid versions are around 100g heavier than control versions but have a much stronger sidewall and better support for riding at low pressure. They are however heavier than maxxis EXO 60 TPI but maxxis tends to run small and spec are more true to size I believe. I prefer a bullet proof tire wich is slightly heavier than something too fragile.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I agree. Maxxis tends to run smaller and heavier than spec'd. It has been the case with the last 8 tires within 2 yrs.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Stumpy 29 Carbon coming out of winter on DHF/DHR2 2.3 combo. Got the Forekaster in after seeking something for spring and into summer and reading this thread. 851g on the DHR2 3c rear and 754 on the Forekaster replacing it. Today was my second ride on the tire on our local mostly dry, pedally style riding conditions. I have yet to push it on gravity stuff. 180lbs, rode it at 23psi with the DHR up front. I just don't get it.....

I just don't get it; I have no idea where the traction is coming from. The tire feels lighter, rolls faster, but man it feels SUPER grippy unless really pushed over its edge on stupid lean. The thing is, most of our pedally riding here doesn't have us railing into the side knobs for 95% of the ride and this made me realize it today. Generally speaking I'd almost say this tire is BETTER for my conditions and possibly my riding style on the rear. Felt solid off camber as well as up and down. WIN WIN. 

Tried the Slaugther and SS. Too little, just for reference. The tire is hooked at most lean angles, climbs pretty well and gives up a tad in breaking. Either way, im stoked as hell and will be riding the heck out of this tire. Give it a go!


----------



## Davex1 (May 5, 2016)

Davex1 said:


> 72.06 USD but for the 120 TPI version maxxis forekaster 2.6.
> 
> Maxxis are hard to find in Canada and I can get the Spec GC/Purgatory Grid 2.6 for 70.00$ ea. CDN. at my local shop, no shipping cost. So I think I will have to forget maxxis for now and get spec tires instead. Nobby nic apex 2.6 seems to be a good choice also but are much more expensive.


Finally order placed at universal cycles for Maxxis 27.5x2.6 tires !

Front: Forekaster 60 TPI
Rear: Rekon 60 TPI

Will be mounted tubeless on 33mm ID wheels.


----------



## ljcap (Apr 18, 2016)

Well after rotating thru a 2.3 DHR2 dual to a 2.3 DHF 3c on the front of my 27.5 FS, I put the FK, that was sitting collecting dust, back on the front. Got a couple rides in the AZ desert, and seems to be better than I remembered the 1st time I had it on. Rolls slightly better (duh) and at my speed just as nearly the same grip. At 3 psi higher than the minions it still feels more supple (duh).
Currently have an Ardent Race 2.2 on back, which seems good aside from once in a while when locking up the rear brakes, the back end will slide out to one side. 
So I debated between a regular Ardent or FK for the rear, decided to go with the FK. Ordered it a couple days ago. I'm thinking I will gain some traction without losing too much in RR/speed.
Good times ahead!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

My FK is showing some small Knicks in the casing between lugs o_0 

Several different locations on tire.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

What would you expect, the casing is very exposed with the knobs spaced so far apart, if you're riding any serious volcanic rock or coral, then expect it. Personally, I can't say I've seen any on mine that would catch my eye or warrant worry and I've been riding mine on coral for over 6 months in the rear.



targnik said:


> My FK is showing some small Knicks in the casing between lugs o_0
> 
> Several different locations on tire.
> 
> Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Luc-514 (Oct 28, 2016)

Just ordered the EXO FK 27.5 x 2.35 from Backcountry for the front wheel.
I'm now running Ardent Race 3C 2.20 both front and rear, I just want a bit more front grip in the crud/muck without increasing the weight too much

Giant Talon 2 2016 Hard Tail.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Just for edification, re ForeKaster 29, what width should I expect on a 26mm (inside) rim, in both the 2.2 and 2.35? Thanks!


----------



## Davex1 (May 5, 2016)

Simplemind said:


> Just for edification, re ForeKaster 29, what width should I expect on a 26mm (inside) rim, in both the 2.2 and 2.35? Thanks!


Maxxis run usually .1'' smaller than advertised on normal pressures.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Davex1 said:


> Maxxis run usually .1'' smaller than advertised on normal pressures.


Thanks, I found this quote from another thread: "My Forekaster & Hans Dampf, both 2.35 in 29er size measure 58mm & 61mm wide respectively on 25.5 ID rims."


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

SDMTB'er said:


> Just had my first ride with the Maxis FK 2.35. Here is a short review:
> 
> The rider:
> 
> ...


Dude I got tired of analyzing so I took the plunge and ordered a 2.35 FK for my front and a 2.35 ikon for the rear for my new full BMC four-stroke.

I was worried that they said IK was for wet, I often ride Hodges and except for this winter we don't get water!

Your review makes me stoked to mount it up!!!

1 year later, but thanks!

Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I've been running the Forekaster 27.5x2.6 as a rear tire for 2 months and just switched to a Rekon 2.6 over the weekend. I've been running a DHF up front with both tires. 

The Rekon is noticeable faster, but doesnt give up much in the way of traction. I think its one of the best balanced tires for speed/traction I've tried in a long time. For me its an ideal summer tire. 

In muddy conditions the Rekon does clog up fairly easy where as the Forekaster sheds mud very well and maintains traction. I'll be sticking with a DHF up front, but will be running the Forekaster in the wetter months and the Rekon in the drier months.


----------



## ljcap (Apr 18, 2016)

targnik said:


> My FK is showing some small Knicks in the casing between lugs o_0
> 
> Several different locations on tire.





LyNx said:


> What would you expect, the casing is very exposed with the knobs spaced so far apart, if you're riding any serious volcanic rock or coral, then expect it. Personally, I can't say I've seen any on mine that would catch my eye or warrant worry and I've been riding mine on coral for over 6 months in the rear.


I have some of these same concerns riding in the AZ desert. Really don't want to get a flat, rear concern mostly, while several miles away from my truck during the last few minutes of daylight, which is when I seem to ride alot.

But after seveal rides with dual FK's, the rear is showing almost zero marks or abraisions. But I am a light rider, make a good effort to un-weight the rear going over rocks. The regular ardent 2.25 d/c is still in the back of my mind for the rear, always thought it spun up really nice, but for now I will probably stick with the FK in front and rear.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm done with the FK. Slides way too easily in turns when I'm behind the saddle. Now that it's a little worn it's bordering on ridiculous. It's great for climbing with your ass on the saddle but the lateral movement when carving is too much. I'm in disbelief that some of you are using it as a front tire. If I did that I'd probably be getting some major dental work.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I'm done with the Forecaster as well. It wasn't a bad single track tire. It wore too quickly for my use and on slick rock, of which my trails have a ton of, it had no ability to hold the rock while riding across a slope. The sidewall and knobs would fold over and suddenly lose grip. I crashed several times because the back end of my bike would suddenly wash out. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Purdue22 (Dec 22, 2016)

Unfortunately I'm in the same boat as the two above. It rolls fast but that's about all I can say that I really love about the tire. I'm going to a Minion SS in the back now for summer (DHF in front always). So what's the next best tire, any other new ones out there?


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

92gli said:


> I'm done with the FK. Slides way too easily in turns when I'm behind the saddle. Now that it's a little worn it's bordering on ridiculous. It's great for climbing with your ass on the saddle but the lateral movement when carving is too much. I'm in disbelief that some of you are using it as a front tire. If I did that I'd probably be getting some major dental work.


No love for the Tomahawk? I really like the Aggressor, it's just heavier than I want.


Silentfoe said:


> I'm done with the Forecaster as well. It wasn't a bad single track tire. It wore too quickly for my use and on slick rock, of which my trails have a ton of, it had no ability to hold the rock while riding across a slope. The sidewall and knobs would fold over and suddenly lose grip. I crashed several times because the back end of my bike would suddenly wash out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk





Purdue22 said:


> Unfortunately I'm in the same boat as the two above. It rolls fast but that's about all I can say that I really love about the tire. I'm going to a Minion SS in the back now for summer (DHF in front always). So what's the next best tire, any other new ones out there?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Sorry, but I'll happily say I still love my Forekaster, but if you're riding mainly riding rock, then an Aggressor or DHR2 is better suited. Hoping they offer a 2.6" FK or even a true plus option and some different compound options.


----------



## Purdue22 (Dec 22, 2016)

2.6" x 29" tires are coming the last half of this year according to Maxxis but it is definitely taking them a while/wish they would come out early. I really think 2.6" +\- 0.2 is the sweet spot...


----------



## dischucker (Apr 9, 2008)

Had my first ride using 2.35 FK up front on my '16 Fuel EX (29er). I replaced the 2.3 XR3 front but kept the rear. FK was about the same size. So the FK was a huge improvement over the XR3 in most ways & RR seemed similar. I'd rate the cornering grip similar (maybe a bit better) to Ardent in 2.25 but it's been a while since I used that tire. I think it's a good choice for a more XC style trail bike like my 120mm 29er but probably not burly enough for a 140-150mm bike. Will see how it wears as my XR3 started to loose grip as the side knobs wore, as other have suggested for the FK in this thread. But considering I only paid $30 usd for this tire, I'll be ok with replacing it a bit sooner than normal.


----------



## nickd111 (Jan 29, 2015)

Silentfoe said:


> I'm done with the Forecaster as well. It wasn't a bad single track tire. It wore too quickly for my use and on slick rock, of which my trails have a ton of, it had no ability to hold the rock while riding across a slope. The sidewall and knobs would fold over and suddenly lose grip. I crashed several times because the back end of my bike would suddenly wash out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Same reason I'm switching back to a DHR. It was great in the dirt and cornered well. Appreciated how light it was. Off camber traction on rock just wasn't there at all. Spinning out more than I was used to on techy climbs also.


----------



## planetx88 (Mar 24, 2012)

I have been running 2.35 EXO forkasters front and rear on my Evil Calling. Riding mostly western Mass, some in Vermont. Some places that are great for testing sidewall durability. I have had great luck with exo casing, I havent found anything comperable yet. Ive run them enough over the winter and through this season that they might need replacing soon due to simple tread wear.

these are supposed to be a wet xc tire, I find them to be a great allround trail tire, maybe not quite as fast in a straight like as the ikons, but greater versatility as conditions and surfaces change. For instance, yesterday did a humid ride at Batchelor street, dry trail conditions, with lots of leaf litter in many places, but all of the classic batchelor moonrock was pretty slick and sweaty from the humidity.

Lots of great tires out there nowadays, Ive found these to suit me very well in lots of different conditions.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I've been using the Forekaster front, Ardent Race rear (both 29x2.35) for about a year now, and I still like this combination a lot. The AR has really impressed me. The tread design doesn't look like it would have a lot of grip, but it has provided very good climbing and cornering traction while still rolling fast. 

I had a DHF front before the Forekaster. The DHF had amazing cornering grip, but it was too heavy and slow rolling for my needs. The Forekaster is a good compromise. It gives good cornering grip but also rolls pretty well and isn't too heavy.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I live in the PNW and I found the Forekaster to be a great rear tire during the wet season. Digs in real nice and sheds mud very well. I can see how it wouldnt be the best option for lots of rocks, and while they do grip on hardpack, I find they roll a little slow. For the summer months i'm running a Rekon which rolls amazingly fast for the amount of grip it gives you. I'll switchback to the Forekaster once the fall rains return. Up front I always run grippy aggressive tires and I'm currently loving the DHF 2.6 3c exo.


----------



## jkidde (May 30, 2012)

For what it's worth. I just mounted (2) 29x2.35 FKs on 30i dt rims and width is exactly 2.36 according to micrometer. I almost did not get these due to all posts about them running way small. I pumped them up to 45psi and let them sit overnight with stand. No air loss. Looking at them next to 2.4 ardent I can not tell a difference without micrometer. Very similar volume tire.


----------



## OttaCee (Jul 24, 2013)

After about 1000 hard miles, my Forekaster took a nasty sidewall gash that's unrepairable. With summer started, back to the 2.4 Ardent up front so the timing isn't bad. 
The last 150 miles the tire definitely wasn't biting and center knobs were almost gone. 

I'll get another for the fall because it's so good in wet, mud but will be changing out sooner in the spring.


----------



## tallboy17 (Aug 11, 2017)

lawnboi said:


> Looks like they are finally available. Just ordered one off backcountry.
> 
> Going to replace a 2.35 ikon out front on my xc wheel, now I just need to wait to kill my rear ikon to switch them out and the forecaster will get put out front.


hi

Did you already switched to Forecaster front and Ikon back? I am thinking about the same combo Forecaster 235 front and Ikon 225 back. Going from ikon 225 on both and expecting more reliability in the corners during more wet weather that will come after summer.. Do you think will this work? Os should I rather put Ardent 240 into the front?


----------



## beefsteak (Jun 24, 2016)

Is Forekaster front and Ardent Race at the back a good combination still?


----------



## kyle242gt (Nov 12, 2012)

Is there any consensus how this compares to the Rekon? I have a 2.8 (2.67 actual) Rekon on the front, interested in a 2.6 Rekon or Forekaster for the rear of my '16 5010. Currently using a 2.4 Ardent, no complaints... just looking for more volume.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

beefsteak said:


> Is Forekaster front and Ardent Race at the back a good combination still?


For dry trails, yes.

I ran that combo all summer and really liked it. Hardpack of course and loose over hard or any sort, and it worked fine. The only dry terrain where the FK struggled was on dry gum leaves coverig the trail - where most tyres will struggle as these are like bits of slippery plastic!

I'll be going back to that combo once winter is over here Down Under.


----------



## Luc-514 (Oct 28, 2016)

beefsteak said:


> Is Forekaster front and Ardent Race at the back a good combination still?


Yes, except if you have to deal with some wet off camber slabs, I've switched the front tire to an Ardent 2.4 but will return to the FK in the fall.


----------



## tallboy17 (Aug 11, 2017)

Thank you for a great review.
Please since the review posted, haven't you get any experiences how this tyre (front) works at wet and mud conditions?


SDMTB'er said:


> Just had my first ride with the Maxis FK 2.35. Here is a short review:
> 
> The rider:
> 
> ...


----------



## Red777 (Aug 22, 2016)

I've been running Bonty XR3 front and back and have liked the rear but have had the front wash out on me a couple times so I wanted to get something more meaty up front. I didn't want to make a huge jump in weight and RR going to a DHF and after researching this, and other threads, I put a FK 2.35 on the front. I rode Pisgah Forest (WNC) on Sunday and it did fine on damp soil but I damn near went down -not even close to pushing it- on loose over hard and it would have been ugly in the rocky section I was in. My confidence was shot after that because I was really taking it easy when it started to slide on me without warning.

Today I rode it all over Bent Creek and had the same exact experience on Greenslick where it started sliding on me and caught just in time for me to barely keep it on the trail. Again, on damp soil it did fine but I don't trust this as a front tire on anything else and am putting a DHF on front tomorrow before I hurt myself. 

It's a bummer cuz so many guys in this thread love this tire and I love the weight but I just have no confidence to ride hard with this out front. It doesn't shock me though as occasionally I'll find the same in motocross where some tire that everyone seems to love doesn't do it for me. I'll probably try it on the rear and see if I like it any better than the XR3.


----------



## Red777 (Aug 22, 2016)

BTW- I ride a 29" and ran 26 psi on Sunday and 23 psi today. I weigh about 200 geared up and don't like to go much below the psi I ran today so I don't plan to experiment more with this up front. Bummer it's not a Specialized or I'd return it and get something different.


----------



## Purdue22 (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm 210 geared up and I ride my 29x2.35 FK at 22 psi on the rear. I would drop it to 20-21psi before taking it off the front... With that said I ride a 29x2.5 DHF up front.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

For what it's worth, I am back on the Forekaster bandwagon again. I 'downsized' from 31mm to 27mm rims and felt it was worth the risk that the narrower rim would help prevent the sidewall cuts I experienced on the 31mm rims but not the 23mm I ran before them.

3 rides and over 50 miles and so far not a single cut on the exact same trails that I always ride....... Fingers x'd and will update one way or the other.


----------



## sennaster (Sep 21, 2006)

Red777 said:


> BTW- I ride a 29" and ran 26 psi on Sunday and 23 psi today. I weigh about 200 geared up and don't like to go much below the psi I ran today so I don't plan to experiment more with this up front. Bummer it's not a Specialized or I'd return it and get something different.


I had the same experience in NC in the same conditions. It was good over the winter but when things got dry I could really push out the front.

I put and aggressor up front paired with the forekaster rear and have been happy with that combo in Pisgah, DuPont and at home in central NC


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

The FK in it's current configuration is definitely not so confidence inspiring in the wet, they need to do a 3C compound.


----------



## danK (Jan 15, 2004)

On back of my trail bike with 27mm id rims it's very good. A little bit of squirm on fast aggressive hardpack but that's to be expected with the tall-ish knobs. Excellent braking, rolls pretty fast, weigh was about 740grams. I forget. 

But on the front of my short travel FS 29er it's not good on loose over hardpack and especially not on the aforementioned fast aggressive hardpack no matter the psi; rim ID is 24mm.

Probably a better front on deeper loamier or wet trails. I'll put on back of trail bike as we have lots of late-summer sand.


----------



## durkind (Jul 8, 2005)

Just mounted a Forekaster on 27 rims--definitely not a 2.35 and barely a 2.25--I hope it stretches


----------



## Graveldad (Mar 31, 2015)

At about 600 miles my 27.5 forekaster is nearly done.. the siping on the knobs is gone and when it went so did a good bit of grip. Overall it's an impressive tire, the grip and toughness are good period, and when the light weight is factored in it's really good..

I'm running a DHF 2.5 EXO DC up front, riding california desert and a couple trips to Vegas, so dry and rocky is normal. I punctured, patched, then sliced and killed an EXO DHF on the front while running the forekaster, I never shied away from anything (within my ability..) because of the light tire and it survived with no worries! 

I've got a nobby nic and a DHR2 on hand, probably gonna run those two for the winter and get another forekaster next spring. It's a solid tire..


----------



## Graveldad (Mar 31, 2015)

At about 650 miles my forekaster has died, a deep sidewall cut was the cause of death.. I've got a few other tires in the garage to try so I won't be on another forekaster for the short term, but when it's time to restock the tire pile another forekaster will be on the short list..


----------



## Red777 (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm glad that those who weren't stoked with the Forekaster on the front seem happy with it on the rear. I've never completely lost the front with the Forekaster on my 6 rides so far but it has scared the crap out of me at least once each ride where it let go and then caught just in time. I have a brand new DHF dual that just arrived so it's going on front and the Forekaster will go on back. Hopefully it's at least not any worse than the very worn Bontrager XR3 that's been on the back.


----------



## Ksanman (Feb 15, 2016)

What pressure are you all running? 
I just mounted forekasters 2.35 F / 2.2 R on apparently 19mm rims (A used set of Enve Twenty9 XC rims). I was running a 2.2 AR F / 2.2 Ikon R with 24psi F/25psi R. I weigh 180. The tires felt fine. I definitely felt a traction increase on the rear. I was running the same pressures as before, but the tires still felt really still and bouncy. I did slip out on a wet rock during a steep climb, I'm not sure if that is the tire or just because of the wet. I nervous to go down PSI because last time I ran 22psi I burped the front rolling over a bigger root.


----------



## ljcap (Apr 18, 2016)

Ksanman said:


> What pressure are you all running?
> I just mounted forekasters 2.35 F / 2.2 R on apparently 19mm rims (A used set of Enve Twenty9 XC rims). I was running a 2.2 AR F / 2.2 Ikon R with 24psi F/25psi R. I weigh 180. The tires felt fine. I definitely felt a traction increase on the rear. I was running the same pressures as before, but the tires still felt really still and bouncy. I did slip out on a wet rock during a steep climb, I'm not sure if that is the tire or just because of the wet. I nervous to go down PSI because last time I ran 22psi I burped the front rolling over a bigger root.


I run 22/25, tubeless. 29lb fs giant, crest wheels, 150lb rider, I ride slow and fun, no jumps, no double black trails. No issues with fk's front and rear in Phoenix for several hundred miles.


----------



## newking (Nov 6, 2007)

After two rides I am really liking these tires. Mounted up a 2.35 x 29er on Front and Back. Live in New England right now it is semi wet with loose leaves and a little bit of snow with cold temps. Running 25-28 psi pressure. 

They mount super easy probably the easiest tire to mount and air up I have ever dealt with!!!!

Was on Rocket Ron 2.25F and Ikon 2.2 rear for my dry trail summer tires.

The rear traction has improved dramatically this tire climbs great and feels like velcro sticking to the ground. So far the front has held very well on the wet roots and slick corners. Seems like a great tire for the wet winter and spring months.

They do not size up that big however. Giving this tire the "eyeball test" it seems like Forecaster 2.35 is same size as Rocket Ron 2.25. I don't have calipers but they look about the same. 

Love it as a rear tire. Like it a lot on Front.

I usually like to ride a slightly bigger front tire than rear so I wish they made a 2.4 Forekaster or 2.5 Rocket Ron that would be a great combo.


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

newking said:


> After two rides I am really liking these tires. Mounted up a 2.35 x 29er on Front and Back. Live in New England right now it is semi wet with loose leaves and a little bit of snow with cold temps. Running 25-28 psi pressure.
> 
> They mount super easy probably the easiest tire to mount and air up I have ever dealt with!!!!
> 
> ...


29x2.6 is dropping very soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallboy17 (Aug 11, 2017)

You mean 29x2.6 Forekaster ? (Or Rocket Ron?)
This would be great. How do you know?



coolhand80 said:


> 29x2.6 is dropping very soon!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallboy17 (Aug 11, 2017)

I run 17F and 19-20R in the winter. 160lbs rider. Forekaster 29x2.35 front and Ardent Race back. More XC terrains over winter. Very happy with this combo. EXO variants.


Ksanman said:


> What pressure are you all running?
> I just mounted forekasters 2.35 F / 2.2 R on apparently 19mm rims (A used set of Enve Twenty9 XC rims). I was running a 2.2 AR F / 2.2 Ikon R with 24psi F/25psi R. I weigh 180. The tires felt fine. I definitely felt a traction increase on the rear. I was running the same pressures as before, but the tires still felt really still and bouncy. I did slip out on a wet rock during a steep climb, I'm not sure if that is the tire or just because of the wet. I nervous to go down PSI because last time I ran 22psi I burped the front rolling over a bigger root.


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

tallboy17 said:


> You mean 29x2.6 Forekaster ? (Or Rocket Ron?)
> This would be great. How do you know?


Forekaster 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Maybe the 2.6" will measure out to an actual 2.35".

Still cool, even if I'm a negative Nancy.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

If it is anything the the 27.5x2.6, it wont measure a full 2.6 wide, but the volume is going to be noticeably bigger than the 2.3 model.


----------



## tallboy17 (Aug 11, 2017)

My Forekaster 29x2,35 looks visually like Ikon or Ardent 2,25. 
So I assume that 2,6 will look like 2,45. My guess is that they will introduce it in different compounds like they did in 27,5x2,6. 3C MAX SPEED would be my choice then for my riding.
Defo great news, love my Forekaster due to excellent grip ( mud, lose and lose over hard) /weight ratio with relatively low rolling resistance and will try 29x2,6 as front tyre.


----------



## newking (Nov 6, 2007)

Sign me up. When and where can I buy one. Just hoping the 2.6 fit's into the SID fork!


----------



## Mugtree (Jun 28, 2007)

I have HR2 2.8. The grip on these tyres is phenomenal. I ride in the wet and mud all the time and these just grip like nothing on earth, steep muddy, rocky technical climbs and descents are easy. However the drag is also phenomenal. So when the 2.6 Forekasters come out in the UK I'm going to try a set. Hoping they'll grip as well as the High Rollers but with a lot less drag


----------



## tallboy17 (Aug 11, 2017)

And lighter probalby too. But I tried to look what is the weight of yours HR 2,8 but there are no 2,8 size at Maxxis web pages 
High Roller II | Maxxis Tires USA

May I ask where did you get them?


Mugtree said:


> I have HR2 2.8. The grip on these tyres is phenomenal. I ride in the wet and mud all the time and these just grip like nothing on earth, steep muddy, rocky technical climbs and descents are easy. However the drag is also phenomenal. So when the 2.6 Forekasters come out in the UK I'm going to try a set. Hoping they'll grip as well as the High Rollers but with a lot less drag


----------



## Mugtree (Jun 28, 2007)

tallboy17 said:


> And lighter probalby too. But I tried to look what is the weight of yours HR 2,8 but there are no 2,8 size at Maxxis web pages
> High Roller II | Maxxis Tires USA
> 
> May I ask where did you get them?


Hi. I hope so too. Be ace if they are the Goldilocks tyre. Yeap Maxxis don't have them on their website but you can buy then in the shops here in the UK.

For weights etc there is this thread

http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/maxxis-highroller-2-8-a-1020562.html

Hope this helps


----------



## Langestrom (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm currently running Forekaster 2.6 in dual compond in the rear on my Thunderbolt.
I think it's a bit slippy some times, would have liked it in 3C.
I like the weight. I have a DHF in the front.

Im' mot riding fast or long enought, of for that matter, not being a specially skilled or brave rider, to have a comprehensive and detail opinion of em.

But.
I think it climbes really well.
The spin-out and crash rate on rooty and rocky climbes have gone down.
If I spunout on my old DHR II I had to step of. In my experience, when the DHR II looses it's grip, it will come back in a well timed jerk and throw you off balance. 
Sometimes it feels like it "floats" on some typed of harder mud, dosen't cut through and find grip.

Had it on the front as well for awhile, and a couple of times with a skinny crossmark II in the rear. I thought that was fast.

When summer comes around I think I'll have the forekaster as a front tire again, and a rekon (or maybe a Ikon) in the rear, or go for the DHF / Recon combo.

I bought mine from hi5bikes.fi a finish bike shop.


----------



## Mugtree (Jun 28, 2007)

tallboy17 said:


> And lighter probalby too. But I tried to look what is the weight of yours HR 2,8 but there are no 2,8 size at Maxxis web pages
> High Roller II | Maxxis Tires USA
> 
> May I ask where did you get them?


Sorry meant to add this. This is the shop I got them from

https://www.wheelbase.co.uk/


----------



## Mugtree (Jun 28, 2007)

Langestrom said:


> I'm currently running Forekaster 2.6 in dual compond in the rear on my Thunderbolt.
> I think it's a bit slippy some times, would have liked it in 3C.
> I like the weight. I have a DHF in the front.
> 
> ...


Good to hear your thoughts Langestrom. Mmmm more to think about


----------



## tallboy17 (Aug 11, 2017)

I thought that Forekaster 29x2,6 is not on the market yet ans will arrive during 2018. You already have it? 
Or do you refer to 27,5x2,6? If yes,then it already exists in 3C Max Speed compound already according Maxxis web pages 



Langestrom said:


> I'm currently running Forekaster 2.6 in dual compond in the rear on my Thunderbolt.
> I think it's a bit slippy some times, would have liked it in 3C.
> I like the weight. I have a DHF in the front.
> 
> ...


----------



## tallboy17 (Aug 11, 2017)

Thank you!
And now, lets wait for Forekaster 29x2,6 too


Mugtree said:


> Sorry meant to add this. This is the shop I got them from
> 
> https://www.wheelbase.co.uk/


----------



## Mugtree (Jun 28, 2007)

tallboy17 said:


> Thank you!
> And now, lets wait for Forekaster 29x2,6 too


Agree. We are getting the 650b 2.6s at the end of this month (hopefully). Hopefully the 29 won't be too far behind


----------



## Langestrom (Nov 27, 2017)

tallboy17 said:


> I thought that Forekaster 29x2,6 is not on the market yet ans will arrive during 2018. You already have it?
> Or do you refer to 27,5x2,6? If yes,then it already exists in 3C Max Speed compound already according Maxxis web pages


Yes, it's the 27,5x2,6. Should have written that


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a set of low use 120 tpi 27.5 2.6 Forkasters if anyone is looking. Going back to 2.8's 

Sold!!


----------



## Mugtree (Jun 28, 2007)

bdundee said:


> I have a set of low use 120 tpi 27.5 2.6 Forkasters if anyone is looking. Going back to 2.8's.


Hi. Can I ask a question? Why are you going back to 2.8s (and which ones)? I ask as I want to move from 2.8 to 2.6 Forekasters as I'm finding my High Roller 2.8 too draggy for all day use.

Thanks


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Mugtree said:


> Hi. Can I ask a question? Why are you going back to 2.8s (and which ones)? I ask as I want to move from 2.8 to 2.6 Forekasters as I'm finding my High Roller 2.8 too draggy for all day use.
> 
> Thanks


Sure no problem, basically for the rocky rooty terrain I ride plus old bones I like the added small bump cush and traction of the 2.8's. Didn't really notice any extra playfulness or extra speed with the 2.6's so.....

Tires I have tried,

2.8 Rocket Rons ss, a good trail tire with more grip than what would be expected from a tire that was labeled as a race tire. They really do a good job, pretty light, fast and fairly tough but they sure like to squirm on landings so they had to go.

2.8 Nobby Nics ss, turds

2.8 DHF/Rekon 3c rear, great combo and one I should stick with but in some conditions the Rekon left me wanting a tad more traction. Great combo for park riding tho.

2.8 DHF/DHF, fairly fast and great in the park but a little heavy and overkill for all day trail riding.

2.8 DHF/DHR, the DHR in a 2.8 imho is way overkill and is a turd for trail riding. Great at it's intended purpose (DH) but still overkill.

I am going to try out a set of the new Bonty 2.8 XR4's. Hoping that's my unicorn for jumping the boundaries between all day trail rides and park jump lines.

p.s. they were either on a Ibis HD3 or a mojo 3.


----------



## kyle242gt (Nov 12, 2012)

bdundee said:


> I have a set of low use 120 tpi 27.5 2.6 Forkasters if anyone is looking. Going back to 2.8's
> 
> Sold!!


Bought!! :thumbsup:
Initial ride report - coming from 2.8 DHF/DHR2 on a 2017 Norco Torrent HT with 35i rims.
:ideaoesn't look as cool. The small knobs and open tread, combined with the smaller casing, look pretty wimpy on a bike with room for 3" easy.
On one super-slow, granny-low climb, I lost grip. Sometimes this happens with other tires, too, but I felt the DHR would have held on just fine.

Other than that:
They roll really really fast. Part of that is being 200g lighter, but the tread definitely lends itself to going faster. I was a gear or two higher on the climbs, and spinning out on the DH and levels.
I was concerned I'd be giving up edge grip for offcamber slippery stuff. No problem there.
I also wondered how well it'd do leaning into flat turns; also no problem.
As expected, they shed mud beautifully. The Minions do fine here too, but I'd give the nod to the Forekasters. The Rekons on my FS bike load up badly by comparison.

I'll probably wind up with the DHF on the front, saving the other Forekaster for a second rear.

Two reasons - looking burly (I know that's shallow, but I can admit it) and DH braking traction. Didn't get a chance to really put the FK through anything like that, but I've got to think a bigger contact would brake better.

Anyway - awesome tire, highly recommended. Be interesting to see what kind of tread life I get out of it.


----------



## mannyfnz (Aug 30, 2014)

Just noticed this post. I just bought myself a mojo 3 and it currently has 2.8 rekon/dhf combo.. Did you find this combo felt noticeably slower than the rocket rons f/r ? I've been thinking about those apex RRs but will probably throw the bontys in the mix too. Also, I'm assuming the schwalbes feel more floaty/plush than the maxxis? I actually like a bit of that since I'm 50 now. Haven't had a chance to ride yet dealing with thus harsh east coast winter. Anyway, thanks for any input.


----------



## kyle242gt (Nov 12, 2012)

mannyfnz said:


> Just noticed this post. I just bought myself a mojo 3 and it currently has 2.8 rekon/dhf combo.


I just put my DHF back on, FK on the rear. RK will load up with mud, maybe?

I really really like the FK in the wet/mud as compared to DHF/DHR2 and Rekon.

But the 3c Rekon gave me 500 mi without appreciable wear...


----------



## sennaster (Sep 21, 2006)

Ordered my third FK.

Last winter i used them front and rear on my process 111. When extremely dry condition rolled around i started drifting the front so i replaced one with an Aggressor. When the rear wore out i tried double aggressors, but find them pretty draggy, so going back to Aggressor / FK combo 

I really want to try 29 x 2.6 FK / Rekon combo on my hardtail when they’re both available


----------



## slipperyb (Sep 27, 2009)

Anybody have the actual width (and maybe even height) of the 2.6 on i30 rims or thereabouts?


----------



## acedeuce802 (Jun 30, 2017)

slipperyb said:


> Anybody have the actual width (and maybe even height) of the 2.6 on i30 rims or thereabouts?


I can get measurements tonight, I know that the widest I measured on freshly mounted (with tubes at the time) 27.5x2.6 FK on 30mm Turbine wheels was 2.48", I don't remember if it's the tread or casing that's wider. I set up tubeless and have a ride on them, so I can get better measurements now.


----------



## slipperyb (Sep 27, 2009)

acedeuce802 said:


> I can get measurements tonight, I know that the widest I measured on freshly mounted (with tubes at the time) 27.5x2.6 FK on 30mm Turbine wheels was 2.48", I don't remember if it's the tread or casing that's wider. I set up tubeless and have a ride on them, so I can get better measurements now.


Fantastic, looking forward to dims!


----------



## acedeuce802 (Jun 30, 2017)

As mentioned before, 27.5x2.6 FK, 30mm internal rim, 1 ride on it, and it's been mounted with pressure for about a month. Measurements taken on the stand, so no load, about about 15 psi air pressure. Tread width is 2.48", case width is 2.45", and diameter is about 28.25". The diameter was hard to measure, it may be a smidge more than 28.25", and that's tread to tread of a basically fresh tire.


----------



## slipperyb (Sep 27, 2009)

acedeuce802 said:


> As mentioned before, 27.5x2.6 FK, 30mm internal rim, 1 ride on it, and it's been mounted with pressure for about a month. Measurements taken on the stand, so no load, about about 15 psi air pressure. Tread width is 2.48", case width is 2.45", and diameter is about 28.25". The diameter was hard to measure, it may be a smidge more than 28.25", and that's tread to tread of a basically fresh tire.


Awesome, thanks for pulling those measurements.

Tappin' via Tapatalk


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

Acme54321 said:


> I've run the Forecaster as a front paired with a Ikon out back here in FL and it works really well. Rolls faster than I expected, not noticeably slower than the Ikon. I've also run it as a rear with DHR up front in the mountains. As A rear I liked it better than the Ikon/Minion SS because it actually has some straight line braking ability. I give it a thumbs up.


What sizes? What 650 or 29er? Thx...also in FL that''s the combo I'm thinking of...650b...forkaster Frt : 2.2 or 2.35??? back Ikon 2.2!


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

everything motorcycl said:


> What sizes? What 650 or 29er? Thx...also in FL that''s the combo I'm thinking of...650b...forkaster Frt : 2.2 or 2.35??? back Ikon 2.2!


I would do 2.35 as it's already on an undersized casing. It may be as wide at the side knobs, but the casing is definitely narrower than the similar size ikon.

I'm running this combo right now too.

Some of my trails are similar to Florida, from what I've seen on videos at least. I would expect fk to be a great front there for something with less drag and lighter weight than the more aggressive trail line up.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

tfinator said:


> I would do 2.35 as it's already on an undersized casing. It may be as wide at the side knobs, but the casing is definitely narrower than the similar size ikon.
> 
> I'm running this combo right now too.
> 
> ...


SUPER Helpful, thank you!!!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Honestly, I'd do FK F&R in the 2.35" size. As someone who owns and has ridden both the 2.35" Ikon and FK, I can tell you, to me, the difference in rolling speed is not that different, but the grip difference in soft sand etc is.



everything motorcycl said:


> What sizes? What 650 or 29er? Thx...also in FL that''s the combo I'm thinking of...650b...forkaster Frt : 2.2 or 2.35??? back Ikon 2.2!


----------



## jlbanta (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone have a direct comparison between a DHR II or DHF and a 2.6 FK? I know you will loose some grip, but how much and how predictable? I tried the Rekon a while back and hated it. Now summer is approaching and I have the itch to try tires again.

The 1000g Minion DHF up front needs to shed some weight. Planning on a 2.4 DHR II WT or this new 2.6 forekaster. I have a 2.25 forekaster out back and have been happy with it so far.


----------



## kyle242gt (Nov 12, 2012)

I went from a 2.8 DHR to a 2.6FK on the rear. Definitely way faster pedaling, haven't had any drama with traction. This is on HT that I primarily ride in the slop. I also ran one up front, but went back to the DHF to primarily save the other RK for rear use (or front on my kids non-plus bikes).

I really like the Rekon, so my opinion may be suspect.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I ran a 2.6 rekon all summer, then switched to the 2.6 Forekaster during the winter. The Rekon clogs up with mud easy, but the Forekaster sheds it real nice. Traction is good but I do find the tire will roll if pushed hard so I have to run it 24psi for aggressive riding and 26psi if I'm riding jumplines and need to corner hard. For regular trail riding the Rekon and Forekaster are both really good, with the Rekon rolling a bit faster and gripping a bit better in hardpack. I'd never run either as a front tire though, as the side knobs are too lacking. 
I'm switching to the new Aggressor 2.5 real soon and I'm hoping it fits in real nice between the DHF/DHR and the Rekon/Forekaster. I want to the stiffness and side knobs of the DHF, but the faster rolling of the Rekon.


----------



## jlbanta (Apr 5, 2011)

I bit the bullet and bought a dual compound 60TPI 2.6 Forekaster. After 1 ride, I am impressed with the grip and predictability. No, it does not have meat shredding maxx grip DHF traction, but it is not bad at for a trail bike. It blows the 120TPI Rekon out of the water. The forecaster has MUCH better grip (same 20psi), and does not feel squirmy like the Rekon. Likely because of the stiffer sidewall in combination with the bigger lugs. For weight, I didn’t really expect to notice the reduction (170grams), but I did instantly. Compared to the heavy 1020g DHF, I gained that quick nimble feeling and didn’t feel like I was riding a tractor tire.

All in all…for those that are looking to ditch their Minion for a lighter option, I’d definitely recommend the 60TPI dual compound forekasters over the Minions. Still not sure about the 120TPI 3C maxx speed option due to my bad rekon experience. My new base setup will be a forekasters front and rear (2.6 front and 2.35 rear) on 32mm carbon rims. Definitely an underrated all around good tire.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I recently removed my 2.6 Forekaster and put on a 2.5 Aggressor. The Forekaster sheds mud much better and served me well over the winter, but now that the more aggressive higher elevation trails are starting to open up I needed a tad more traction and sidewall support. The aggressor is a heavier tire, but has nice big side knobs and rolls much faster than a Minion. I think it fits perfectly between the Rekon/Forekaster and the Minion tires. 
late summer when it gets dry and dusty I'll most likely switch back to the Rekon since it rolls real fast and the small knobs hoop up well in the loose over hardpack.


----------



## jlbanta (Apr 5, 2011)

Good to know. The 2.5 WT (non double down) tire is 915 grams, so not quite as hefty as the 1000g 2.5 WT Minion DHF. The other option in that range is the 2.4 DHR II WT which comes in at 900 gram.

For what its worth...my 60TPI dual compound 2.6 Forekaster weighed 850 grams. 30 grams more than the reported 820 grams.


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

Using a DHF Front at 2.3 and Ikon 2.2 rear. Very effective!!!


----------



## newking (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I love the 2.35 FK on my XC bike as front and rear.

Thinking of trying the 2.6 version on my Pivot Les SS hoping they fit.



jlbanta said:


> I bit the bullet and bought a dual compound 60TPI 2.6 Forekaster. After 1 ride, I am impressed with the grip and predictability. No, it does not have meat shredding maxx grip DHF traction, but it is not bad at for a trail bike. It blows the 120TPI Rekon out of the water. The forecaster has MUCH better grip (same 20psi), and does not feel squirmy like the Rekon. Likely because of the stiffer sidewall in combination with the bigger lugs. For weight, I didn't really expect to notice the reduction (170grams), but I did instantly. Compared to the heavy 1020g DHF, I gained that quick nimble feeling and didn't feel like I was riding a tractor tire.
> 
> All in all&#8230;for those that are looking to ditch their Minion for a lighter option, I'd definitely recommend the 60TPI dual compound forekasters over the Minions. Still not sure about the 120TPI 3C maxx speed option due to my bad rekon experience. My new base setup will be a forekasters front and rear (2.6 front and 2.35 rear) on 32mm carbon rims. Definitely an underrated all around good tire.


----------



## mjiman (Nov 28, 2005)

I am running these in 2.6 wide on 35mm internal width rims. they weigh about 800 grams in 3C version. I was running minions but they felt very slow and heavy in 2.6. I run 2.35 wide minions on my other bikes and love them. That being said I really like the forekaster in this size. Excellent grip and very smooth transition to side knobs and rolling resistence is very good. I have not tried these in wet conditions but so far I think they are a great tire in east coast loamy, rocky and rooty conditions.


----------



## funkymonks (Aug 23, 2017)

Has anyone seen an update on a 29x2.6 Forekaster release date?


----------



## kyle242gt (Nov 12, 2012)

Holed a sidewall on my rear 27.5x2.6 120tpi yesterday. Was tearassing around and landed a little sloppily into some rocks. 18psi on 35i rims on a hardtail.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2018)

funkymonks said:


> Has anyone seen an update on a 29x2.6 Forekaster release date?


Waiting for this...


----------



## KGAmoto (Aug 6, 2008)

funkymonks said:


> Has anyone seen an update on a 29x2.6 Forekaster release date?


They're out. 3C and dual compound - stated weight of 780g but sounds like most are just-shy of 800g.


----------



## Pelly_NH (Feb 15, 2005)

Did they update the 29x2.35 to be WT? Latest version TB96733100

https://shop.maxxis.com/c/bicycle_m...ee4f970165a1358f0b271fa639b&redirected_post=1


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

I am building a hybrid as my next gravel bike, so far so good with its 700x40 tires on 28mm iw wheels (brand new Spank 33's). For my second set of wheels I will give Forekasters a go in its 27.5 x 2.2 iteration, mounted on 30mm iw rims (Alex Supra 35's recycled from another build).

Pics soon!


----------



## sg10 (May 28, 2009)

Pelly_NH said:


> Did they update the 29x2.35 to be WT? Latest version TB96733100
> 
> https://shop.maxxis.com/c/bicycle_m...ee4f970165a1358f0b271fa639b&redirected_post=1


It doesn't say "WT" so probably not. Example: https://shop.maxxis.com/c/minion-dhf-bike-tire


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

I've seen a few on eBay!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Maxxis-For...602894&hash=item3d8a5a0da4:g:gccAAOSw6Ulc0ll9


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

nickd111 said:


> To anyone who has run specifically a DHF 2.3 and Forekaster 2.35 rear: any oddness about the larger size tire out back? If I'm 100% set on a 2.3 front would I be better off with the 2.2 forekaster in the rear?


I'm running DHR II 2.3 front and Forekaster 2.35 rear on i25 rims on this rig, under dry, rocky desert conditions, with stellar results. I ditched the Minion DHR II for a Forekaster 2.60 3C/Maxx Speed/EXO. OMFG. This tire turned my OG Hightower into a 26-pound Trail Rocket:


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Revive this thread. 
Never really like Maxxis tires so I stayed away.

Bought a set of Forekasters to put on my Orange Stage 4. I needed something to bite into the leaves this fall.

I rode them today and Wow, I can't believe how fast they roll. Great grip too for heavy leaves and hardpack.


----------

